# Update: 2nd Annual Christmas Card Exchange



## sweetcountrygrl (Nov 11, 2005)

Hmesteader71 and I have kind of been going back and forth together and have devised a plan. lol Seems as though lots of people are interested in doing this again this year.

Okâ¦ so hereâs the scoop on the 2007 Homesteaders Christmas Card Exchange:

If you would like to be involved in this yearâs exchange, please send your information to [email protected] in the following format (Please â this makes it much easier to organize a large list of people â also please note that this information is kept in the strictest confidence and only those who are signed up will receive a copy of the list):

Real Name
(HT Screen Name) please remember to include this so we know who you are
Street Address
City, State Zip

I set up a special yahoo email account, for this purpose only, to keep everyone straight this year. Please try and avoid sending a PM of your address unless you have to. Keeping everything organized is half the battle.

It is open to anyone who would like to share in the spirit of the holiday. The absolute only rule is that everyone play nice with each other --- which I don't think will be a problem. :angel: 

Your âcardâ can be anything from handmade to store bought â just a piece of paper saying hello -- to an elaborate work of art. The idea is to share happiness, love, and goodwill. 

Sign-ups for the list will be open until November 15th, 2007 at which time Hmesteader71 and I will begin assembling the lists of participants to mail out to you. You may either choose the whole list or a partial list. The closer we get to the 15th and have an approximate number of people participating we will let you know how many we have and you can let us know which list you choose. 

Once the lists are mailed out, you are asked to send one card to each person on your list. (Please remember to add your HT name somewhere on the card)The deadline to mail your cards is December 18th so that, in theory, everyone should receive all their cards by Christmas day. Itâs guaranteed to make a trip to the mailbox entertaining for a couple of weeks. Lol It will be up to you to fight over whom on the homestead gets to open the cards. 

P.S. If you participated last yearâ¦please still send along your current information for this year. ~ Enjoy!!!!


----------



## barnyardfun (Mar 26, 2005)

Email sent! :dance: Thank you both for doing this! This is something my family enjoyed SO MUCH last year! THANKS AGAIN!


----------



## Ebowhunter (Jun 23, 2005)

sending my email right now. This will be our first year involved but I know that the family will enjoy it! :angel:


----------



## js2743 (Dec 4, 2006)

Email scent! We are so excited about the Christmas card Exchange! 
I LOVE CHRISTMAS TIME & our Homesteading Family! 
This will be a lot of fun!


----------



## sweetcountrygrl (Nov 11, 2005)

It really is a lot of fun -- especially for the little ones as they get to see cards coming in from all over. HT is a great extended family.


----------



## ScrappyNana (Aug 25, 2007)

Just sent my email. I'm looking forward to this...getting to know some of y'all here at HT/CF  I think I'll get the older grandkids involved. They'll get a kick out of it.


----------



## paintlady (May 10, 2007)

First year for me! Just sent an email and thanks for doing this.


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Sent mine!


----------



## mtmama (Jun 11, 2004)

sent my info, last year all the cards really made my christmas so much happier and brighter!!! can't wait for this years!


----------



## Snowdancer (Sep 23, 2002)

I really enjoyed last years exchange! I just sent all of my info too!

Thanks for organizing this so we can enjoy a second year of mail visits with our online family. :dance:


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

You've got mail! Thanks again for doing this. :dance:


----------



## HomesteadBaker (Feb 8, 2006)

Count me in!! Sounds like fun! Thanks for organizing it!

Kitty


----------



## 3sunz (Aug 9, 2005)

sent my email! i usually let my children open the cards! they love getting mail


----------



## RachAnn in NW Okla (Aug 28, 2002)

I skipped the one last year and after seeing some of those cards, I realized that I REALLY missed out!!!! 

I am 'in' !!!!!!!

Rachel


----------



## Becca65 (Jul 13, 2005)

Thanks for doing this.. I just sent my address..


----------



## Snowdancer (Sep 23, 2002)

Now that there's the Forever stamps it would be less of a hit on the budget to buy a book every month until Dec instead of having to fork over $$$ all at once.


----------



## Seeker (Sep 29, 2004)

Do you just get a list of everyone?

I would love to participate - but I'd like to send out 5-10 copies of my Christmas books to people. If it is everyone, should I just randomly pick 5-10 folks from the list? And then send everyone else a nice card?

Thanks - I want to do this right.

Dan T. Davis
==============
Author of
Infertility's Anguish
The Blacksmith's Gift
An Orphan's Promise


----------



## Snowdancer (Sep 23, 2002)

Seeker said:


> Do you just get a list of everyone?
> 
> I would love to participate - but I'd like to send out 5-10 copies of my Christmas books to people. If it is everyone, should I just randomly pick 5-10 folks from the list? And then send everyone else a nice card?
> 
> ...



Dan if it's like last year, you can choose to get the whole list or a smaller list of people.

As for the books, that is a nice gift! I don't know what to tell you about how to choose the people who'd get books.
I think everyone is happy just to get a card, letter or note, anything more is just a very special addition. :angel:


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Put the names in a hat and draw 5-10 at random!


----------



## Michael W. Smith (Jun 2, 2002)

I'm signed up!!!!!! I had so much fun last year and can't wait for this year!!

Dan, I already have your book, so you can leave my name out when you do the random pick.


----------



## sweetcountrygrl (Nov 11, 2005)

:baby04: Wow -- checked email this morning and we're up to 22 people already...that was fast. lol It's cool to see people are already in the holiday spirit. lol (Now if I can just make it through this weekend's holiday without any drama! lol)

Thanks everyone! :dance:


----------



## special-k (Jan 2, 2004)

Ok I'm in. I was dreading the cold weather coming, but now I have something to look forward to. :dance: 

Thanks to all who take the time to send the cards and to sweetcountrygrl and Hmesteader71 for putting this together.


----------



## cow whisperer (May 3, 2007)

Sent our info.... 

This is our first year involved..... Can't wait..... :dance:.... We love recieving cards, of any sort......


----------



## matt633 (Apr 11, 2007)

Just emailed my info. Is it okay if for the "real name", I just put "McFarlin family"??

I am so excited since this will be my first time. My kids are going to love it!!!

Thanks for the idea on buying stamps ahead of time, KY guest!

Rachael


----------



## sweetcountrygrl (Nov 11, 2005)

matt633 said:


> Just emailed my info. Is it okay if for the "real name", I just put "McFarlin family"??
> 
> I am so excited since this will be my first time. My kids are going to love it!!!
> 
> ...



:baby04: Yep -- perfectly fine to have the family name 

Your kids will really love it. We had a pretty good "representation" across the US last year. It will be fun to see if we can get a few people outside of the US this year to participate as well.


----------



## PETSNEGGS (Oct 7, 2005)

sent mine and I am so excited. First time for me doing it and I can't wait.... thank you for doing this for all of us.


----------



## ruby_jane (May 15, 2007)

Sent my email--this is going to be fun! And MAYBE we'll actually get a white Christmas with a lot of snow up at our new house :shrug:


----------



## Seeker (Sep 29, 2004)

Michael W. Smith said:


> I'm signed up!!!!!! I had so much fun last year and can't wait for this year!!
> 
> Dan, I already have your book, so you can leave my name out when you do the random pick.


Thanks for the book purchase. Hope you liked it. Did you get Orphan's Promise as well? (You can send me private mail so as not to clutter this thread, but I always wonder what people think....)

Dan T. Davis
==============
Author of
Infertility's Anguish
The Blacksmith's Gift
An Orphan's Promise


----------



## sweetcountrygrl (Nov 11, 2005)

BUMP 

Just logged on after being away a few days and thought I'd bump this up. Looks like we have 36 thus far signed up. It's shaping up to be a fun year!


----------



## RachAnn in NW Okla (Aug 28, 2002)

yea!!!!

I am so excited.....and I dont usually get to excited over Christmas until after the 'forgotten' holidays are over!!!!

I was in Hobby Lobby and they already have the Christmas stuff out....My first thought was we havent even had: Labor Day, Halloween, or Thanksgiving~it isnt time for Christmas yet"


----------



## Michael W. Smith (Jun 2, 2002)

Bumping this up to the top of the list in case everybody hasn't seen it.


----------



## sweetcountrygrl (Nov 11, 2005)

Hey there everybody! Just thought I'd touch base. We've been in the middle of moving and my computer has been all packed up...so the only times I've been able to get on is from work until we can get everything set-up. 

Well....we currently have have 42 people signed up to do the card exchange this year... and still LOTS of time to go. 

Any of you outside the U.S. are encouraged as well. It's just as much fun for the adults as the kids.


----------



## wendys_goats (Jan 31, 2006)

Oh good I was hoping I wasn't too late. This is my 1st year and am looking forward to it.


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

Well, since you said so:


sweetcountrygrl said:


> :It will be fun to see if we can get a few people outside of the US this year to participate as well.


please count me in - if you would like Christmas cards all the way from Germany!  

and THANK YOU for organizing this! :clap:


----------



## sweetcountrygrl (Nov 11, 2005)

littlelad said:


> Well, since you said so:
> 
> please count me in - if you would like Christmas cards all the way from Germany!
> 
> and THANK YOU for organizing this! :clap:



I know that there are a LOT of people who will look forward to it! :baby04: Thank you


----------



## shar (May 3, 2006)

Info sent, had such a fun time receiving and look at all the cards and where they all came from, can"t wait for this years.

Shar


----------



## teresab (May 25, 2005)

I did it last year and had a great time. Count me in also!!


----------



## sweetcountrygrl (Nov 11, 2005)

I have a really good feeling that this year is going to be even better than the last one.


----------



## babydumpling25 (Oct 9, 2006)

bumping for some others to see. Hey sweet I was asking about this last night I am glad that you started it I am so looking forward to doing this I loved it last year and the kids had a blast. This year we also have Devin living with us so he will get to join in the fun. So God bless you and the family and hope to hear from you soon, sending my info now.


----------



## babydumpling25 (Oct 9, 2006)

sent my email. Thank you Jen for doing this again. I am going to start doing my cards this week, or next week. Please let me know if you got my address and such.


----------



## Steely (Sep 13, 2007)

Sent my email,too.Looks like lots of fun!


----------



## sweetcountrygrl (Nov 11, 2005)

Morning ladies -- Boy I can't wait till we get them out to hook up internet at the new place. They are all booked up till the end of this week and still couldn't guarantee that they'd get the cable and internet run. lol You don't realize how much you rely on the internet for information etc until you don't have it readily available.

As soon as I log off here, I'll check the yahoo account and send y'all a confirmation 
Thanks for signing up! I'm starting to get excited about making some cards.


----------



## sweetcountrygrl (Nov 11, 2005)

okie dokie then... quick update for all the current participants... we are up to 55 people


----------



## Jinxie (Jun 13, 2007)

email sent..i found the cutest card holder the other day...now I'll have something to put in it =)


----------



## Shirley (May 27, 2007)

I just sent mine :dance:


----------



## EarlsNan (Apr 21, 2007)

Love Christmas and this sounds like soooo much fun!! Sent my info.


----------



## sweetcountrygrl (Nov 11, 2005)

EarlsNan said:


> Love Christmas and this sounds like soooo much fun!! Sent my info.


It really is a lot of fun. It makes going to the mailbox much more exciting too. lol :dance:


----------



## threadneedle (Nov 14, 2006)

Sent mine in too! I think I saved the Christmas cards from last year so it'll be interesting to see who decided to do it again and the new people too. I hung the cards on the wall behind our computer last year and still occasionally find glitter from someone's card!


----------



## sweetcountrygrl (Nov 11, 2005)

We've just moved into a new home and I'm still not sure where I'm going to hang all the cards this year... but have a few ideas.
After some of you posted pics last year of your wall of cards...I need to be creative and do likewise this year.  It was fun to see.


----------



## Michael W. Smith (Jun 2, 2002)

threadneedle said:


> I hung the cards on the wall behind our computer last year and still occasionally find glitter from someone's card!


Glitter from Christmas cards, now WHO would send cards like that threadneedle?!?


----------



## threadneedle (Nov 14, 2006)

Not mentioning any names but I believe I saved those cards and may send that glittery card back to guilty party! (If he's signed up, of course.)


----------



## Sharmom (Jul 6, 2007)

I just signed up! 
I am looking forward to Christmas already.
Thanks for organizing this.
Sharmom


----------



## sweetcountrygrl (Nov 11, 2005)

You'll love it.... glitter and everything! lol


----------



## mamainfrance (Aug 2, 2007)

Can people living overseas participate? Postage is more expensive... I live in France! but I would love to take part in this great exchange!


----------



## sweetcountrygrl (Nov 11, 2005)

You bet! All are welcome. The kids especially will be excited to get cards from other countries. Currently we have two other people outside of the US participating. 

(USPS postage to France, the UK, and Germany would be $.90 for those wondering)


----------



## mamainfrance (Aug 2, 2007)

Great! I'm in! Just sent email!


----------



## Billie in MO (Jun 9, 2002)

sweetcountrygrl said:


> As soon as I log off here, I'll check the yahoo account and send y'all a confirmation


Question:----are you sending e-mail confirmations to everyone? I signed up but have had no confirmation. Bill downloads e-mails at work or school and deletes from there so if one was sent I wouldn't know it. He never thinks to ask me before he deletes!

Just wondering.


----------



## sweetcountrygrl (Nov 11, 2005)

Yes I have been sending confirmations. Go ahead and PM me your info just in case I didn't get the original and I'll cross check later today to make sure that you are added. You won't be missed ~ I promise!!!  WELCOME to the 2007 exchange! lol


----------



## thequeensblessing (Mar 30, 2003)

I sent out my email! Thanks so much!


----------



## sweetcountrygrl (Nov 11, 2005)

ok... so ... drum roll please... we are up to 68 people... I must say I'm very impressed. There is still many weeks to go and I never thought that so many people would show interest so early. :baby04: 

Does this mean that the holiday spirit is alive and well here at HT already!? lol

Very cool. I think it just boils down to a good group of people wanting to share in the spirit by which the exchange was intended. Very neat.


----------



## babydumpling25 (Oct 9, 2006)

I think that it is alive and well I started an ornament exchange sign up and so far I have 16 people signed up for that and there is still awhile to go on that also. Well everyone tis the season to get happy.


----------



## sweetcountrygrl (Nov 11, 2005)

Bump....


----------



## ruby_jane (May 15, 2007)

sweetcountrygrl said:


> ok... so ... drum roll please... we are up to 68 people... I must say I'm very impressed. There is still many weeks to go and I never thought that so many people would show interest so early. :baby04:
> 
> Does this mean that the holiday spirit is alive and well here at HT already!? lol
> 
> Very cool. I think it just boils down to a good group of people wanting to share in the spirit by which the exchange was intended. Very neat.


I'm gonna be adventurous and say I want to be able to send cards to everyone on the list...besides, it would go great hand-in-hand with my postcard project with my kids


----------



## rainbowshades (Sep 26, 2005)

This is a wonderful idea - i sent my email. - 

jane


----------



## sweetcountrygrl (Nov 11, 2005)

Happy Monday ! 

I just got around to checking my email (BUSY weekend) and sent confirmations to those of you who "joined in" as of the past two days.

We are currently up to 75 at the moment.


----------



## newatthis (Aug 3, 2006)

Sent my email  :dance:


----------



## ihedrick (May 15, 2005)

I'm all for the entire list!!! My boys and I can make a card or two a day for homeschool crafts and have their count down to Christmas begin in October. If they don't know how to address a letter by the time this is over, I don't think there will be any help for them  
An idea for those of you making your own cards; go to the card stores before halloween and ask them to save you the envelopes from the halloween cards when they get rid of them! They usually just toss them in the trash. These are a good size for home made cards.


----------



## sweetcountrygrl (Nov 11, 2005)

That's a good idea...thank you for sharing.

(PS... your avitar is really cute)


----------



## Speciallady (May 10, 2002)

I signed up. Everyone is doing there sign ups early this year. Glad I didn't miss them. If you didn't get my email please let me know. thanks, Mel

I'll do the whole list


----------



## sweetcountrygrl (Nov 11, 2005)

Bump


----------



## sweetcountrygrl (Nov 11, 2005)

82 days until Christmas............

Oddly enough... it's supposed to be 82 degrees here today. lol

For those participating...just wanted to give a quick update...we had a couple of drop outs and an add on or two. The current count is 72 which is still amazing to me as it is still early on.


----------



## sweetcountrygrl (Nov 11, 2005)

Haven't bumped this up in a few days..... so.... BUMP


----------



## simplefarmgirl (Mar 31, 2006)

YIPPPPEEEEE I just sent my information,,, This is so much fun,, glad I discovered this site... I will get something in the mail that doesnt say pay to the order of some one else!!!!!! My kind of mail


----------



## Kmac15 (May 19, 2007)

I am having some computer problems, I hope you got mine. I just sent it.
Kmac


----------



## sweetcountrygrl (Nov 11, 2005)

Michael -- did you get my PM? 
Just checking


----------



## sweetcountrygrl (Nov 11, 2005)

Kmac15 said:


> I am having some computer problems, I hope you got mine. I just sent it.
> Kmac


Yep -- I received it! :baby04: 

Thanks
Jennifer


----------



## scotty 38 (Nov 7, 2006)

My wife and I signed up.


----------



## sweetcountrygrl (Nov 11, 2005)

morning everybody --

just wanted to let everyone who signed up last night know that you are added to the list. I sent you confirmations, but it has been mentioned that some of my reply confirmations might not be getting through depending on your email filtering -- and the occassional spouse deletions -- lol.

Glad to have everyone on board. I'm really looking forward to the holiday's again this year.


----------



## RockyGlen (Jan 19, 2007)

I hate to do his, but please take me off the list. My MIL is going to move and we need to build her an addition. No extra money for quite a while.


----------



## sweetcountrygrl (Nov 11, 2005)

RockyGlen said:


> I hate to do his, but please take me off the list. My MIL is going to move and we need to build her an addition. No extra money for quite a while.


Don't worry about it... it's no problem. I hope that you can join us next year. (Santa might just send you a card anyway   )


----------



## Michael W. Smith (Jun 2, 2002)

sweetcountrygrl said:


> Michael -- did you get my PM?
> Just checking


Yes, I did. I just didn't want to get left out.


----------



## sweetcountrygrl (Nov 11, 2005)

You just HAVE to be on the list --- It's a requirement - lol

Does anyone else still find glitter from last year?


----------



## babydumpling25 (Oct 9, 2006)

no glitter but cant wait till I start getting cards. I think we could just start now. haha.


----------



## Sparticle (Nov 1, 2004)

sweetcountrygrl said:


> You just HAVE to be on the list --- It's a requirement - lol
> 
> Does anyone else still find glitter from last year?


I'm not signing up this year, but when I moved and unpacked, I still found glitter. I just laugh so much when I see a fleck here and there in my books. I kept most of the cards and use the bookmarks from last year every day. I just Love them so much. I use the quilted postcard as a bookmark too.


----------



## babydumpling25 (Oct 9, 2006)

I have started my Christmas cards I am having fun with it.


----------



## sweetcountrygrl (Nov 11, 2005)

babydumpling25 said:


> I have started my Christmas cards I am having fun with it.


Well....lol... my first idea crashed and burned. I found these neat jigsaw puzzle "cards". I thought I'd make a really cool handmade "card", disassemble it, etc...and the recipient would piece it together for their holiday message. 

Well after putting a whole lot of time and effort into the first one...let's just say I've decided to go a different route. I think if I had more time to devote to making 70+ handmade jigsaw puzzles it would be really cool...but I think if I do them...I'll start in January...do a few a month...and have them ready for next year's exchange. lol For now I'm going to plan B.


----------



## newatthis (Aug 3, 2006)

sent mine
oops I guess I did send mine twice :nono: :nono:  :shrug:


----------



## sweetcountrygrl (Nov 11, 2005)

Lol -- I had a couple of "repeats". No biggie  I figured it out and it's all good!


----------



## GoatLove (Jun 19, 2006)

I sent my email  I am so excited!


----------



## sweetcountrygrl (Nov 11, 2005)

GoatLove said:


> I sent my email  I am so excited!


Got it! Welcome to the exchange! :baby04:


----------



## Michael W. Smith (Jun 2, 2002)

Less than a month left to get signed up!!!! 

My cards are in the process of being made - I'm copying Billie's fabric postcard and my wife's friend is nice enough to be making them up. (Neither my wife nor I are "crafty".)

Who else is going to sign up? Believe me, you DON'T want to miss out on the fun of receiving Christmas cards from fellow Homesteading Today members - last year each day was filled with anticipation of what would be in the mailbox!!!!!


----------



## threadneedle (Nov 14, 2006)

Michael W. Smith, 

Are you going to embellish those fabric postcards with glitter?!?


----------



## sweetcountrygrl (Nov 11, 2005)

That's really neat Michael! I can't wait to see them!


----------



## sweetcountrygrl (Nov 11, 2005)

Just wanted to say thanks to those who sent emails this morning.. Yahoo kept hiccuping so if you did not receive my reply -- please know that you are signed up 

FYI to everyone -- we are at 80 participants at the moment.


----------



## Michael W. Smith (Jun 2, 2002)

threadneedle said:


> Michael W. Smith,
> 
> Are you going to embellish those fabric postcards with glitter?!?


Well now, there is a thought!!!!!! Actually I found some fabric that had glitter in. (I've already caught holy heck from the friend doing this for me because of her finding glitter all over the house.)

Then 2 weeks ago while at church, the lady behind us mentioned to the lady doing my cards "It looks like you have glitter on your face." You should have seen the dirty looks I got!!!!!!!


----------



## Patches (Aug 9, 2006)

Add me to the list. My son said he thinks it would be great too. Can't wait to send a recieve all those cards. Thanks, Marilyn


----------



## sweetcountrygrl (Nov 11, 2005)

Happy Monday everyone! (that is unless you are an Indians's fan - lol)

Just wanted to touch base and thank those that signed up over the weekend. I'm playing catch up from a busy weekend.

Can you believe that it's only 65 days until Christmas?! Holy cow! Where does the time go? Hardly seems possible when it's going to be almost 80 degrees again here today. (Not exactly typical for October in Ohio)


----------



## sweetcountrygrl (Nov 11, 2005)

Patches ---> I keep getting an "undeliverable" message from Yahoo to your email account -- but want you to know that you ARE added to the list.

Jen


----------



## sweetcountrygrl (Nov 11, 2005)

Time for a BUMP

*Ok... the sign up for the exchange is winding down. November 15th will be the deadline. We currently have 84 participants.*


----------



## ruby_jane (May 15, 2007)

I'm hoping to be able to send cards to all of those who are signing up :dance: Let's see how my finances go


----------



## sweetcountrygrl (Nov 11, 2005)

ruby_jane said:


> I'm hoping to be able to send cards to all of those who are signing up :dance: Let's see how my finances go


I hear 'ya! We are going to do 1/2 lists and whole lists. After the 15th deadline, I'll come back and have everyone who is going to do a 1/2 list email me to let me know so I can "divide and conquer". I'll give it a couple of days, then I'll start mailing out the lists to everyone.


----------



## sweetcountrygrl (Nov 11, 2005)

Bump


----------



## dixiegal62 (Aug 18, 2007)

Can you tell me if you got my name added? Also do we have a head count to see what number we are up to? So we can have an idea how many cards to get?


----------



## sweetcountrygrl (Nov 11, 2005)

dixiegal62 said:


> Can you tell me if you got my name added? Also do we have a head count to see what number we are up to? So we can have an idea how many cards to get?


Hi Dixiegal -- checked my yahoo and all PM's and I don't show receiving an address via email from you. Please PM me your address and I will get you added. 

Right now the "headcount" is 85 -- with you it will be 86. 

The sign up ends November 15th...so I suspect we might have one or two more people signing up as well.


----------



## dixiegal62 (Aug 18, 2007)

thanks I sent it


----------



## sweetcountrygrl (Nov 11, 2005)

Okie Dokie -- Got you PM Dixiegal62


Everyone else -- Sign up's will continue until November 15th.


----------



## dixiegal62 (Aug 18, 2007)

sweetcountrygrl said:


> Okie Dokie -- Got you PM Dixiegal62
> 
> 
> Everyone else -- Sign up's will continue until November 15th.


 ty Im chomping at the bit, waiting to get started


----------



## Michael W. Smith (Jun 2, 2002)

Well, with the currently 86 people involved and several being other countries, you can estimate that just for the stamps it's going to cost about $40.00. But you actually have about 1 1/ 2 months to save up for it.

As for the cards, hopefully you already have them bought - after Christmas sales are a wonderful time to buy cards for the following year.

At any rate, I'm looking forward to this year's exchange as I had a blast with last years!!!


----------



## sweetcountrygrl (Nov 11, 2005)

Once the sign up's are done -- I'm going to offer up that anyone who would like the option to do 1/3 or 1/2 of the list can let me know and I'll divide the list up accordingly. As we are pushing 90 people I don't want anyone to feel obligated to try and do that many cards if they can not. I absolutely don't want it to be a burden for anyone. This is all about fun and sharing in the spirit of the holiday.


----------



## dixiegal62 (Aug 18, 2007)

Since Im new here its the first one for me. But I love mailing cards and getting them. I like having them all displayed for the Holidays.


----------



## Michael W. Smith (Jun 2, 2002)

Okay folks. You only have 14 more days to get signed up for the 2007 Christmas Card Exchange. We are at around 90 people (with 2 or 3 from other countries). Let sweetcountrygrl know if you haven't signed up yet!

And if you can't afford to send out all 90 cards, the list can be broken down that you receive half of the names or even 1/3.


----------



## martygreene (Sep 8, 2007)

Is this open to non-xmas folk as well? We're Chanukkah folk in my household. I'm already getting worried about gifts- comes right early this year.


----------



## sweetcountrygrl (Nov 11, 2005)

It is open to everyone & anyone who would like to share in the holiday spirit. The cards sent don't have to be "Christmas" -- though I'm sure you would be getting quite a few if you wouldn't be offended. The main idea behind the exchange is the sharing of good will and happiness for the holiday season. You are more than welcome to jump on board!


----------



## Michael W. Smith (Jun 2, 2002)

Sure martygreene, go ahead and join up. Even if you sent me a Chanukkah card - I wouldn't be offended. And I'm sure if you got a card saying "Merry Christmas" you wouldn't be offended either.

It's for spreading the Holiday spirit, love, and friendship around regardless of what religeous beliefs one may have.

It is really fun and I guarantee, you WON'T regret signing up!


----------



## sweetcountrygrl (Nov 11, 2005)

Michael -- you are such a great "cheerleader" for this exchange. Thank you


----------



## sweetcountrygrl (Nov 11, 2005)

BUMP


----------



## sweetcountrygrl (Nov 11, 2005)

Good morning everybody!

There are just 10 days left to sign up for the exchange. If you haven't already signed up there is still time...just shoot me an email.

Thanks
Jen


----------



## Michael W. Smith (Jun 2, 2002)

WARNING: Only 8 days left to sign up!!


----------



## dixiegal62 (Aug 18, 2007)

I cant wait to get started! Since I'm sick with this darn cold and taking a rest day I think Ill start signing cards and put the return address on all the envelopes.


----------



## teresab (May 25, 2005)

With all the snow we got dumped with yesterday it's really starting to look like Christmas around Erie,Pa!!


----------



## Oceanrose (Mar 25, 2005)

I've got my cards designed - be warned - GLITTER is making an appearance.... :bouncy:


----------



## Michael W. Smith (Jun 2, 2002)

Oceanrose said:


> I've got my cards designed - be warned - GLITTER is making an appearance.... :bouncy:


HA! At least it won't only be me being blamed for the glitter!!!!!!

So, with one week to go, what is the up to date count sweetcountrygrl?


----------



## Horse Fork Farm (Jan 3, 2006)

WHEW!!! Almost missed out on it.


----------



## Oceanrose (Mar 25, 2005)

Michael W. Smith said:


> HA! At least it won't only be me being blamed for the glitter!!!!!!
> 
> So, with one week to go, what is the up to date count sweetcountrygrl?


Mine are going to be glittericious! (is that a word? It is now...)

I can't wait to get them all sent out, and receive them all... I was oohing and ahhing over Christmas decorations tonight. Our tree goes up tomorrow!!!! :sing:


----------



## cvfmom (Oct 29, 2002)

This sounds like so much fun, just sent my email to you!

Stephanie


----------



## sweetcountrygrl (Nov 11, 2005)

Hi all -- So Sorry I haven't logged on in a few days...I've been out of town without internet access so I need to play catch up with everyone 
To those who sent emails -- I have you signed up and will reply to you shortly via email. 
The current count is 89 participants! WOW !!!
There are only a few more days to sign up so if you have not yet and would like to, please shoot me an email.


----------



## Oceanrose (Mar 25, 2005)

The house is decorated, the tree is glittering, and Christmas music fills the air.

Our card project is beginning. Anyone else?


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

I'm leaving tomorrow for TX and the highly anticipated birth of my daughter's first baby. I plan to stay a week afterwards to help with the baby. To occupy my time I'll be taking my Christmas cards so I can get started on them.


----------



## Ebowhunter (Jun 23, 2005)

looking forward to getting the list! Ravenlost- safe trip and congratulations on the new arrival!


----------



## HomesteadBaker (Feb 8, 2006)

teresab said:


> With all the snow we got dumped with yesterday it's really starting to look like Christmas around Erie,Pa!!


I am soooooooooooo envious!! I grew up near Titusville, about 45 miles away. It was 75* here today!

Kitty <--- who thinks it's NOT _beginning to look a lot like Christmas!_


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Thank you Ebowhunter!


----------



## frugalwilady (May 24, 2005)

I'm so excited about this! I think its so sad that the number of cards we get every yr is dwindling smaller...The children however might mutiny if they find out there are 89 families on the list not including our usual list!  Thats all right tho I'm having surgery on 11-26 so it'll give me something to do for Christmas! :dance:


----------



## sweetcountrygrl (Nov 11, 2005)

BUMP

There are only 3 days remaining in the sign up. We currently have 90 homesteaders in the exchange this year!

If you wish to sign up, please send me an email.

Thanks


----------



## Murron (Oct 17, 2007)

Yay! I sent my e-mail last night!


----------



## sweetcountrygrl (Nov 11, 2005)

Thanks to those who sent emails today.


----------



## sweetcountrygrl (Nov 11, 2005)

Tomorrow is the final day to sign up for this year's card exchange.    
There are currently 93 people signed up.


To those of you who would only like 1/3 or 1/2 of the list -- please let me know by Saturday (11/17) . (If you still want the whole list you don't need to do anything) It is going to take me a few days to sort through and organize who wants what and get the lists out in the mail to y'all.

And.... here... we .... go! ...... :dance:


----------



## Michael W. Smith (Jun 2, 2002)

Just bumping this up to make sure any stragglers don't get left out!!!!!! 
And if you are can't decide if you actually want to sign up or not - YOU DO!!!! It is so fun those last weeks before Christmas and going to the mailbox and seeing what you got. In fact, I'm excited the whole day when it's mail day wondering if I got a card, and if so how many and who from.
And you never know what might be in the envelope - a homemade card, a bought card, a picture, a recipe, a bookmark . . . . 
You just never know!!!!!


----------



## AR Cattails (Dec 22, 2005)

another little bump


----------



## Seeker (Sep 29, 2004)

Let's go!


----------



## sweetcountrygrl (Nov 11, 2005)

The deadline to sign up is TODAY  -- if you have not done so yet, and would like to jump on board -- please send me an email.

_*Just a reminder to everyone who is signed up --- if you only want 1/3 or 1/2 please let me know before Saturday. (11/17) * _ 


Thanks everyone


----------



## sweetcountrygrl (Nov 11, 2005)

Bump


----------



## matt633 (Apr 11, 2007)

I sent you a PM, SCG.


Rachael


----------



## Ebowhunter (Jun 23, 2005)

gettin' this to the top of the list. Can't wait to get our list of "neighbors" to send our cards to . And Micheal mentioned you never know what is going to be in cards (ie recipes, book marks, ect) that is a good and fun idea! I love to get and share recipes so perhaps we will put something in ours.


----------



## hengal (Mar 7, 2005)

This is so exciting!!!!! Christmas cards are coming! Christmas cards are coming! :bouncy: :bouncy:


----------



## babydumpling25 (Oct 9, 2006)

Jen I tried to send you a PM but you have exceeded your limit. So dear I think that I will do 1/2 list cause I dont know if I can swing the whole thing this time.


----------



## Steely (Sep 13, 2007)

I tried to PM you,too.I would like to do a half list this year as well.Thanks,
Amy


----------



## cc (Jun 4, 2006)

I am sending you my new address on the yahoo address. Wow, new house and lots of Christmas greetings to bless it with.
cc


----------



## sweetcountrygrl (Nov 11, 2005)

Sandy & Amy -- thanks for the info ! CC -- got you covered as well!

(Sorry about the full PM box)

Anyone else -- please let me know if you only want 1/3 or 1/2 by the end of today if possible. I'd like to work on things tomorrow and sort out who gets what and so forth. You can just email the yahoo account.

Thanks everyone -- the fun is about to begin!!!


----------



## matt633 (Apr 11, 2007)

SCG...did you get my PM?

If not, I am only going to be able to pull off 1/3 this time! I'll have to start stocking stamps for next year!!!

Rachael


----------



## sweetcountrygrl (Nov 11, 2005)

Thanks Rachael -- I'll make note

Jen


----------



## sweetcountrygrl (Nov 11, 2005)

Hey y'all -- just checking in to let you know I'm working on the lists and the who is supposed to get whats. (lol -- a much bigger task than I expected)

So.....I will keep you posted and let you know when I can get them in the mail. Hopefully by the weekend -- keep your fingers crossed -- lol 

By the way -- Happy Thanksgiving !!


----------



## dixiegal62 (Aug 18, 2007)

thanks for the update. If you need any help with anything Id be happy to pitch in.


----------



## Michael W. Smith (Jun 2, 2002)

And just a reminder, even though sweetcountrygrl agreed to take this on herself, she is the one mailing out 90 some lists. Paper, envelopes, and stamps that SHE is paying for. (She will be using about $40.00 just for stamps alone!!!) And then before Christmas she will do it again sending her cards out to everyone. 

It might be nice if everyone would include an extra stamp or two with her Christmas card to her when you help defray her costs!!!!!!!

I'm sure she will say, that's not necessary, but we should try to help her since she took on this job for this year!!!!

Again, THANKS sweetcountrygrl for heading this project up. And thanks for all the time you have put into it!


----------



## sweetcountrygrl (Nov 11, 2005)

Thank you Michael -- I appreciate the idea -- but it really isn't necessary.

Rose -- I was going to try that however it became apparent that too many people were not getting my email replies when they signed up.... and some people only sent their info via PM and I can't do an attachment. Trying to keep track of 94 households and who's email will go through and who is getting blocked was just going to be too difficult. Snail mail will actually be the easy way in the end. lol Go figure. lol

Besides -- It will be everyone's first official piece of holiday mail for the year! Woo hoo. lol :dance: 

Right now I'm just trying to break down who wants what and regroup --- I'm half tempted to just send the entire list to everyone and let them decide how many they would like to send.  

Thanks everyone for your support and I really hope that everyone has a wonderful time with this!!!


----------



## sweetcountrygrl (Nov 11, 2005)

rose2005 said:


> That sounds like a good idea. It will also be a lot less work for you, as I am sure everyone will understand.
> 
> Rose



God bless you Rose  

If anyone is opposed -- please let me know......you won't hurt my feelings..lol... otherwise I think I'm going to send out the whole list to everyone and let y'all decide how many you are able to send if you are not able to send one to everyone. (I would ask that you send atleast a minimum of 1/3) The lists will go out a heck of a lot quicker this way.


----------



## barnyardfun (Mar 26, 2005)

sweetcountrygrl said:


> God bless you Rose
> 
> If anyone is opposed -- please let me know......you won't hurt my feelings..lol... otherwise I think I'm going to send out the whole list to everyone and let y'all decide how many you are able to send if you are not able to send one to everyone. (I would ask that you send atleast a minimum of 1/3) The lists will go out a heck of a lot quicker this way.


I think the only problem with that would be that everyone who isn't doing the whole list will probably just start at the beginning and go until they have sent all they can. If that is the case then everyone at the first of the list would get more cards.

I don't know :shrug: Just me 2 cents.


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

Or send only to the ones they are more familiar with or know. 

sweetcountrygrl, you'll have to type out the list anyway, so here's a suggestion. Just randomly type out a 1/3 of the list at a time and send out all 3 lists to everyone. That way, if someone only wants to do 1 list they can, 2 lists if they want, or all of them.


----------



## sweetcountrygrl (Nov 11, 2005)

Excellent points! Good looking out!

Okie dokie then -- back to the original plan  Just give me a couple of extra days to sort everyone out. 

Thanks everyone!


----------



## ihedrick (May 15, 2005)

eagerly looking forward to getting more in the mail than bills or junk mail :angel: :dance:


----------



## Steely (Sep 13, 2007)

sweetcountrygrl said:


> God bless you Rose
> 
> If anyone is opposed -- please let me know......you won't hurt my feelings..lol... otherwise I think I'm going to send out the whole list to everyone and let y'all decide how many you are able to send if you are not able to send one to everyone. (I would ask that you send atleast a minimum of 1/3) The lists will go out a heck of a lot quicker this way.



Sounds like a great idea!I could start at the end and go backwards


----------



## sweetcountrygrl (Nov 11, 2005)

Alrighty then... The lists are currently being printed as I type this.....

I'm pretty sure that I got everyone sorted out as to who wants what... AND that I've mixed up the lists fairly well (for those not getting the full list) 

IF you happen to get a full list and wished to have otherwise -- please accept my apologies in advance -- It got a little nutty for a while there --- if you do get the full list and were supposed to get less, if you would please just randomly pic the appropriate number of people it would be greatly appreciated. Try not to pick people you already know etc... again... I *Think* I got all requests granted however one or two may have slipped through the cracks.

With turkey day and traveling I'm hoping to get all these stuffed in envelopes on Friday and drop them off at the post office on Saturday. I'll post and confirm with you all when I do.


----------



## sweetcountrygrl (Nov 11, 2005)

I just hope that everyone has a good time with it


----------



## babydumpling25 (Oct 9, 2006)

Thank you Jen for all your hard work and I know we will all appreciate what you have done. PS dont forget that I sent you your info on the ornament exchange if you would just let me know when you send your ornament and also when you receive so that I can keep track that everyone gets theres. Thank you and Merry Christmas and happy Thanksgiving


----------



## HazyDay (Feb 20, 2007)

Sent my info! Would love to send to all my fellow Canadians! Pookshollow sign up!!! and any others!


----------



## sweetcountrygrl (Nov 11, 2005)

HazyDay said:


> Sent my info! Would love to send to all my fellow Canadians! Pookshollow sign up!!! and any others!


I'll get you added --- I printed out all the lists today, but will handwrite you in so you are included.

Thanks
Jen


----------



## sweetcountrygrl (Nov 11, 2005)

Sandy -- sorry I've been so busy I thought I sent you a PM -- I'm on the case and will email you


----------



## sweetcountrygrl (Nov 11, 2005)

Just got back from the post office. All lists are now in the mail.

Now the real fun begins.


----------



## Junkman (Dec 17, 2005)

Great idea! How nice of you two to go to all this work. I am finding out what 'special' people are in HT. Jklady


----------



## barnyardfun (Mar 26, 2005)

rose2005 said:


> Thank you. I got my list today.
> 
> I forgot to write The Willis Family for the list, and it just says Rose Willis. If anyone remembers, please address cards to our whole family and not just me!
> 
> ...


You get the mail this early!?! No fair! I have to wait 'till after 1:00pm and hope it is there. Our trash doesn't even run 'till 10:00am!

Hoping I get mine today!!! :dance: 

I probably did the same thing with my name. Luckily my kids can't read yet so they won't feel left out! I will make sure to address your that way Rose.


----------



## sweetcountrygrl (Nov 11, 2005)

YEAH -- glad to see they are making it to their happy homes


----------



## cow whisperer (May 3, 2007)

I got mine already too! I can't wait! 

Thanks Jennifer for doing such an awesome job! Your 1 in a million!!!!


----------



## dixiegal62 (Aug 18, 2007)

Our mail doesnt run till almost 3, I know this and I still keep looking down the driveway at our mailbox!


----------



## sweetcountrygrl (Nov 11, 2005)

Just wait until the cards start coming -- everyday the mailbox will be fun to watch! lol


----------



## barnyardfun (Mar 26, 2005)

dixiegal62 said:


> Our mail doesnt run till almost 3, I know this and I still keep looking down the driveway at our mailbox!


HEHE! I am the same way! I know our mail doesn't run until 1:00pm, we can't see our mailbox cause our driveway is long BUT I find myself leaving early and checking it, driving around the field a few times to kill time, check it again, drive around, etc.! Mail is such an exciting thing!!  Does that mean I don't have a life since I get so excited about mail??


----------



## hoggie (Feb 11, 2007)

Hey - I have to wait a WEEK 

But I suppose on the bright side it gives me time to figure out how to make these envelopes 

hoggie


----------



## EarlsNan (Apr 21, 2007)

Mine got here today,too. This is gonna be fun!!


----------



## Ebowhunter (Jun 23, 2005)

oh I hope our list is in the mail today! That is what we were planning on doing tonight- finishing up our cards. Our mail won't be here until he feels like delivering, sometimes one sometimes 4:30 you never know.


----------



## sweetcountrygrl (Nov 11, 2005)

I do believe that this means that the fun has "officially" begun


----------



## sweetcountrygrl (Nov 11, 2005)

_ Everyone -- please make note.._
Apparently I managed to marry one of our members off to someone else.  

Would you please be so kind as to update your list to show the following

JASON & Darcy Sluss & Sierra
js2743

I managed to type his name as John --- must have been a really late night on that one. lol 

So sorry again Darcy


----------



## greeneyedgirl70 (Aug 26, 2007)

Hi everyone we got our list today and we are so excited! There was a typo on our names: 
John & Darcy Sluss & Sierra js2745

It is JASON not john lol and his id is "JS2743" not js2745 lol

so please send our cards to 
Jason & Darcy Sluss & Sierra ... js2743/greeneyedgirl70

I am not sure where the name john came from :shrug: but i got a big laugh out of that, but i would hate for our cards to come to john & Darcy , could you imagine the talk lol


----------



## greeneyedgirl70 (Aug 26, 2007)

sweetcountrygrl said:


> _ Everyone -- please make note.._
> Apparently I managed to marry one of our members off to someone else.
> 
> Would you please be so kind as to update your list to show the following
> ...


It was so funny to me i laughed so hard i cried but my sweet hubby didn't think it was as funny as i did! 

I jokingly been calling him john :dance: 

I apologize about the id part was my fault, i made the typo.

Hopefully folks will come look at this before they send them cards lol 

thank you sweetcountrygl!


----------



## silentcrow (Mar 15, 2005)

I had forgotten to say...

Anyone wondering who Dave is (listed with me) he posts on occasion under diamonddave923


----------



## sweetcountrygrl (Nov 11, 2005)

silentcrow said:


> I had forgotten to say...
> 
> Anyone wondering who Dave is (listed with me) he posts on occasion under diamonddave923



Good Lord... lol... I thought for a second there that I had attached you to a mystery person as well. LMAO.... Ok... I can breathe again.  :dance:


----------



## sweetcountrygrl (Nov 11, 2005)

Everyone -- you will also be getting an update via EMAIL as to one of the addresses. If I am unable to do so tonight --- I will tomorrow. 

When cutting and pasting -- I apparently cut off part of the address

Thanks


----------



## sweetcountrygrl (Nov 11, 2005)

okie dokie -- a mass email just went out to everyone with the corrected address for the one that got cut off.... depending on which list you received. It looks like about 1/3 of the lists had the address cut off.

Again...so sorry for the trouble.

I'm officially retiring after this year.


----------



## Ebowhunter (Jun 23, 2005)

we got our list in the mail today! Hooray ! ! Will start doing them up tonight. I like to have my cards out on the first of December. Looking forward to going over the map with the kids to show them where our cards are going. 


Happy writing everyone!


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Another correction...My husband's name is DON, not Ron. I've never met Ron!


----------



## dixiegal62 (Aug 18, 2007)

sweetcountrygrl said:


> okie dokie -- a mass email just went out to everyone with the corrected address for the one that got cut off.... depending on which list you received. It looks like about 1/3 of the lists had the address cut off.
> 
> Again...so sorry for the trouble.
> 
> I'm officially retiring after this year.


 Im so sorry your having a hard time, I cannt even imagine the work your putting into this and I really hate to ask... but was everyone suppose to get an email? if so I just checked my email and spam and didnt find one, now Im going to duck so ya cant throw your mouse at me


----------



## RachAnn in NW Okla (Aug 28, 2002)

dixiegal62 said:


> Im so sorry your having a hard time, I cannt even imagine the work your putting into this and I really hate to ask... but was everyone suppose to get an email? if so I just checked my email and spam and didnt find one, now Im going to duck so ya cant throw your mouse at me


its okay...I cant find mine either....and I doublechecked the email account that I used to sign up (I saved the original message where she said I was signed up)

Rachel


----------



## Michael W. Smith (Jun 2, 2002)

Hey sweetcountrygrl, I got my email this time!!!!!!

And Rose2005, that was suggested somewhere in the card exchange thread that you put your name and Homesteading Today name on the card you are sending so everyone knows who it's from.

That will be easy for me!!!!!!   

I haven't received my list yet, but expect it will be here tomorrow. As for seed catalogs, I just received 2 of those in the mail yesterday.

Let the name card filling out and the name writing on addresses begin!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sweetcountrygrl (Nov 11, 2005)

Okie dokie -- let me address some things... as I've gotten A LOT of PM's and emails...

1. All lists were MAILED (USPS) on Saturday afternoon. It seems like people just started getting them yesterday (11/28). If you haven't gotten yours yet it should be on it's way. This is the postal service's busy season so I'm guessing it's a bit slower than normal. If you don't have it by the weekend.... let me know and I will gladly email you a copy.

2. Yes I sent out an email updating an address yesterday. If you did not get it, you can PM me and let me know and I will PM it to you. (Rachael & Dixie I'll get you taken care of today) 
As has been mentioned ...this is exactly why the list went out USPS... a LOT of replys/emails to your email addresses were bounced back or not delivered as I'm guessing it thought it was spam. Most of the time I won't know unless you tell me so.

3. To answer the several emails & PM's about why I didn't email the lists -- Please refer to #2

4. To answer those same emails & PM's in #3 as to why they didn't go out sooner. Frankly I got them out as fast as I could and I'm sorry that you are unhappy. 


I hope from the bottom of my heart that everyone finds happiness in the sharing of cards and goodwill. That was the intent from the get go.
It has been suggested more than once via PM and email that I not coordinate this next year...and I'm really sorry that I let you down.... and although I would be happy to participate next year... I definately won't coordinate it. Again...I'm sorry.


----------



## dixiegal62 (Aug 18, 2007)

rose2005 said:


> The Christmas card lists were sent in the post. I got mine today...so I'm sure many others will be receiving theirs soon. There have been a few errors, some on behalf on those that signed up and a few typos...but I know a second e-mail got sent out with just one address to add on.
> 
> Please be kind to sweetcountrygrl, she has worked very hard to pull all this together, at cost to her, timewise and money for postage etc.
> 
> ...



I appreciate all the hard work shes put into the card list. I really hated to ask her about the email because I know she has put so much work into this already  I just wanted to let her know it wasnt received so I wouldnt leave anyone off the list. If I came across as unkind Im very sorry it wasnt my intention at all.


----------



## sweetcountrygrl (Nov 11, 2005)

dixiegal62 said:


> I appreciate all the hard work shes put into the card list. I really hated to ask her about the email because I know she has put so much work into this already  I just wanted to let her know it wasnt received so I wouldnt leave anyone off the list. If I came across as unkind Im very sorry it wasnt my intention at all.


Oh my Gosh -- wasn't you at all Dixie :baby04: Don't worry be happy!!!! Let's just say I got some less than kind messages and leave it at that. 


And Rose.... THANK YOU from bottom of my heart :grouphug:


----------



## dixiegal62 (Aug 18, 2007)

sweetcountrygrl said:


> Okie dokie -- let me address some things... as I've gotten A LOT of PM's and emails...
> 
> 1. All lists were MAILED (USPS) on Saturday afternoon. It seems like people just started getting them yesterday (11/28). If you haven't gotten yours yet it should be on it's way. This is the postal service's busy season so I'm guessing it's a bit slower than normal. If you don't have it by the weekend.... let me know and I will gladly email you a copy.
> 
> ...



I think you are doing a wonderful job. ty for sending the pm. Trying to get such a large list together could not have been easy and you did it in a short amount of time, add into that, mailing them and doing thanksgiving in between I sure know I couldnt have gotten them out so fast! You didnt let anyone down and I am glad you offered your time to get it all together for us. Its a wonderful way to spread Holiday cheer. Thank you.


----------



## SunsetSonata (Nov 23, 2006)

sweetcountrygrl said:


> 4. To answer those same emails & PM's in #3 as to why they didn't go out sooner. Frankly I got them out as fast as I could and I'm sorry that you are unhappy.





> It has been suggested more than once via PM and email that I not coordinate this next year...


I'm.... appalled.

Count me as one who appreciates all your data entry, special lists, response to special requests, postage costs, and spirit of goodwill and service. I, for one, very much appreciate all the time and effort you took on this project, and I am sure the majority of folks here feel the same way. In fact I'd be shocked if they didn't.


----------



## Michael W. Smith (Jun 2, 2002)

I'm sorry Sweetcountrygrl that you have been "reprimanded" for trying to do a good thing. You have no complaints from me, and I have the highest respect for you on agreeing to take this on this year. I would fully support you doing it again next year as well if you chose to do so.

I for one THANK YOU for all your time, effort, and cost you have put into this. Thank you from the bottom of my heart for being such a good, caring person.


----------



## silentcrow (Mar 15, 2005)

sweetcountrygrl said:


> Oh my Gosh -- wasn't you at all Dixie :baby04: Don't worry be happy!!!! Let's just say I got some less than kind messages and leave it at that.
> 
> 
> And Rose.... THANK YOU from bottom of my heart :grouphug:


Wow, I thought you did an EXCELLENT job!!!!!! Maybe some people just aren't happy unless there is something to complain about :shrug: 

I made sure email would get through by manually entering the address into my safe list...especially since I end up with over 200 spam/junk per day.


----------



## hoggie (Feb 11, 2007)

I haven't read all the way through this thread, so am only commenting on the last few comments.

I feel very sad if people have been unkind to sweetcountrygrl over this. It seems to me this is an enormous task, and I would like to say a big thank you to her for arranging it all for us. I am SO looking forward to sending out these cards - it is supposed to be great fun 

And if anyone is really thinking that sweetcountrygrl could have done better, and shouldn't do it next year, then I will volunteer to do it next year. Believe me, if I organised it for a year, you would all be BEGGING her to come back 

Let's all have fun with this, thie exchange after all is supposed to be marking the season of GOODWILL

hoggie


----------



## Speciallady (May 10, 2002)

I got my list in the mail yesterday and have started making my cards out this morning, Sorry they aren't anything fancy, I just don't have a lot of free time this year. I will send them out next week. 

Thanks SCG, for all you do here. I enjoy it. I love going to the box everyday and finding cards. I don't get much mail during the rest of the year. I think you should still host it next year and for those who have a complaint then they don't have to join in.


----------



## barnyardfun (Mar 26, 2005)

I can't believe someone would complain about the job you have done!! It is NOT something I would want to undertake and I think you have done a WONDERFUL job! Not to metion all the time and money you put into this! THANK YOU! THANK YOU! THANK YOU!

I got my list today! Gotta go work on them now! :dance:


----------



## barnyardfun (Mar 26, 2005)

Me again.....  

I just wanted to say I think the lists look great! Thank you very much for putting the postage info for the other countries. That sure makes things easier for me!

One correction.......my last name is Bowerman not Boweman. But it really isn't a big deal......it will get here one way or the other! :baby04: 

As far as first names and stuff being wrong.....I am addressing them to The ??????? Family. I figure even if it is a single person they have four legged friends they consider family.


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Good grief! I can't imagine why anyone would complain about how this was organized! I think the list is excellent and can only imagine how much time and work went into it. Thank you very much for doing such a great job sweetcountrygrl! I don't think anyone could have done a better job than you did!


----------



## sweetcountrygrl (Nov 11, 2005)

Thanks for the support gang... I'm trying hard not to let the handful of "not nice" (that's a diplomatic way to state it I think) affect my holiday spirit. It does make me feel a bit better that not all of you think the same way. I appreciate it. For those that think otherwise...well... I hope that you find the goodness in your heart that the exchange was meant to promote.... and I'm not going to press the issue any further.

I finally got the last of the " little special somethings" that I'm putting in my cards finished today. It's nothing spectacular but it's from the heart and I hope everyone enjoys them. (Now you just have to wait and see... lol)


----------



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

Ha, a "concern" or "question" about why the lists weren't [xxxxxx, you fill in the blank with a complaint of your own] is someone volunteering to do it next year as far as I am concerned.

So, even though I am not participating this year, and since Jen is too nice to say it, I say that all you "bah humbug" types or those of you who are anally retentive can go start your own list and leave all the poor humans alone to deal with each other.

Everyone else - Merry Christmas, don't let them SCROOGE with you.


----------



## Keri (May 8, 2003)

I received my lists in the mail today.  We had a slow year this year so I can't promise anything fancy but I will do my best! 

Thank you sweetcountrygrl for organizing the card exchange,you have done a wonderful job! This will be the 1st year I have joined in. After reading all the posts last year and seeing how much fun everyone had I told myself that this year I would participate! 

Now to go get some cards & stamps! :dance:


----------



## dixiegal62 (Aug 18, 2007)

:bouncy: Mails here! Got my list Im starting now!! sweetcountrygrl you can tell you put a lot of time into the list, it looks great and is easy to read TY!!


----------



## Seeker (Sep 29, 2004)

sweetcountrygrl - i think what you've done is fantastic. and thanks for emailing me the list since I had to "leave town" before I received postal mail.

What service!!!


----------



## dixiegal62 (Aug 18, 2007)

OK I know this is a dumb question but I gotta ask anyway.. when mailing out of the country scg provided the amount for postage but can we use regular stamps or does it have to be something special?


----------



## sweetcountrygrl (Nov 11, 2005)

You can use regular stamps  Not a dumb question at all


----------



## RachAnn in NW Okla (Aug 28, 2002)

I got my list today!!!!

I am SOOOO excited!

Jennifer you have done a marvelous job!!!!! I am thinking about just cutting apart my list and taping them to the envelopes! (except for the couple that needed changed!)

Thank you Thank you Thank you!
Rachel


----------



## greeneyedgirl70 (Aug 26, 2007)

dixiegal62 said:


> OK I know this is a dumb question but I gotta ask anyway.. when mailing out of the country scg provided the amount for postage but can we use regular stamps or does it have to be something special?


I mailed part of mine out today and i mailed to France,Canada,UK,Germany and all was 90 cents regular stamps and Canada was 63 cents reg stamps! 

I was so excited to get them in the mail...cant wait until there at your homes!
I will be mailing the rest out in the next day or 2 when i finish putting your alls names on them!
My 7 year old daughter put our return address on the backs for us, lol hope you can read them. she really tried and the three of us had a blast doing the cards!
This has been so much fun for me, thank you so much sweetcountrygl for all you have done...doing this has made my holiday season!


----------



## dixiegal62 (Aug 18, 2007)

I just finished mine, dh had to order pizza tonight becuase I knew if I didnt just sit and do them all I would end up forgetting to get them mailed in time. Are y'all waiting till Dec. to mail or dropping them in as soon as you have them done?


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

My list came yesterday...Whoohoo! I'm still working on my cards, but should have them done this weekend. I can't wait to get addressing envelopes.

Sweecountrygirl, thank you so much for all your hard work. I know with so many people it's been an experience!! But you've done a great job and anyone who thinks otherwise is just downright mean spirited!

I say if you're not paying someone for a job, then you don't have the privilege, or right, to complain or make mean comments about how they did the job.


----------



## Snowdancer (Sep 23, 2002)

I got my list today, it's a lean year for me so it might be postcards to save on postage but there will be love sent with each one.


----------



## AR Cattails (Dec 22, 2005)

I received my list today, too.


----------



## greeneyedgirl70 (Aug 26, 2007)

dixiegal62 said:


> I just finished mine, dh had to order pizza tonight becuase I knew if I didnt just sit and do them all I would end up forgetting to get them mailed in time. Are y'all waiting till Dec. to mail or dropping them in as soon as you have them done?


I mailed part of mine today, I was concerned with international mail and i really want those ones in France, Germany, UK, Canada to get them in time for christmas.
I still have 1/2 to address then i will get them out in a day or 2, maybe monday.


----------



## Michael W. Smith (Jun 2, 2002)

I received my list in the mail on Thursday. (Great job sweetcountrygrl - it's appreciated!!!!!!!) That will keep me busy for a while.

It still seems a bit early to mail out the cards. (Although my wife usually mails out our regular cards the day after Thanksgiving. This year she is fooling everybody. Many people comment that our card is ALWAYS the first one to arrive. This year she isn't mailing them out until a week before Christmas!!)

I'll probably mail the out of country cards at the end of last week and mail all the U. S. cards around 12/12/07. Have fun everybody!!!!!!


----------



## 4PIGS (Sep 20, 2005)

sorry to have missed out on the Card Exchange this year, but I want to wish you all an E-MAIL WISH FOR VERY HAPPY HOLIDAYS!


----------



## Lizza (Nov 30, 2005)

Just received my list today! Thank you so much sweetcountrygrl for yet again doing all the work to put together the list! It will take me a few weeks to get the cards out, I can't believe some of you are ready to send yours


----------



## dixiegal62 (Aug 18, 2007)

greeneyedgirl70 said:


> I mailed part of mine today, I was concerned with international mail and i really want those ones in France, Germany, UK, Canada to get them in time for christmas.
> I still have 1/2 to address then i will get them out in a day or 2, maybe monday.



I think Ill go ahead and drop mine into the mail in the morning, might as well start spreading that Christmas cheer


----------



## Lizza (Nov 30, 2005)

dixiegal62 said:


> I think Ill go ahead and drop mine into the mail in the morning, might as well start spreading that Christmas cheer


The kids LOVE getting the cards (so does Mom)! I think it is wonderful that we may start receiving cards already! How exciting!

I didn't even think about the overseas shipping, I'll have to get those ones done ASAP.


----------



## hoggie (Feb 11, 2007)

I am still grappling with my envelope problem, but I hope to get that fixed today, and get them posted on Monday 

hoggie


----------



## sweetcountrygrl (Nov 11, 2005)

well... about 50 of mine are getting mailed out this morning. I'm hoping to have the balance in the mail by tomorrow morning.


----------



## Ashtina98 (Aug 10, 2007)

I got my list yesterday, thank you so much for all you have done to coordinate this for everyone. I am looking forward to getting mine out (some may be signed by my 9 year olds so some of you are in for a treat!) and really looking forward to seeing cards in the mailbox! 

Please don't be discouraged by any negative remarks you have gotten, there are always a few that have to complain but the majority of us are so very appreciative.

Happy Holidays! :angel:

Dee


----------



## cvfmom (Oct 29, 2002)

Got my list also!! Can't wait to start sending them! Everyone, I am not a crafty person, I wish I was but there is not a crafty bone in my body no matter how hard I try. So I also will be searching this weekend for just the perfect cards to send out to everyone. If I can find recipe cards you can print out on the computer (anyone know any??) I want to send a couple of family recipes in our cards to add that special touch since we are using cards from the store. With dd 5 hours away in SC putting up the tree has not been as fun. DH started it the other night, we watched 2 Christmas movies as we were doing it so that put the spirit right back into it all. Plus I called dd and told her all the fun she was missingl. Oh for the years when they were young and at home. We will have her home for about a week for Christmas so we can't wait (we had her home for Thanksgiving also, that was sooo much fun).

Stephanie


----------



## sweetcountrygrl (Nov 11, 2005)

cvfmom.... I know that there are several sites if you search "free printable recipe cards" that have templates you can use. You would just need to buy some card stock to print them off on.... or.... AVERY makes 3x5 cards in perferated sheet form. They are just plain white card stock, but you could jazz them up pretty easy. You can pick them up in the stationary section of most stores --- I used them for various things over the summer while we were selling at the market and they work great. Hope that helps.


----------



## barnyardfun (Mar 26, 2005)

Well, I got part of mine out this morning......that is if DH remembers to actually put them in the mail box!!  I made sure to mail the ones today that need to go overseas. Hopefully they will get them in plenty of time for Christmas.

I don't mind getting cards this early. Especially since I have not quite got into the Christmas spirit yet. I haven't even drug the tree out of the attic yet......my kids are starting to think I am a horrible person because we haven't decorated yet! :shrug: I DREAD IT! I think it is pretty once it is up.....it's just the getting it up and having to take it down thing that drives me CRAZY!


----------



## Ashtina98 (Aug 10, 2007)

My dd's started hounding us about the Christmas tree Thanksgiving day! We did put it up on Sunday but haven't done all the decorating yet. Dh I think will put the outside lights up this weekend. It's so funny, dh asked if I wanted lights up this year since nobody will see them, I told him WE will see them and of course I want lights up!

Dee


----------



## hoggie (Feb 11, 2007)

LOL - our tree doesn't usually go up until the weekend before Christmas 

We start putting up the other decorations like the crib at the beginning of Dec though.

hoggie


----------



## hoggie (Feb 11, 2007)

Oh WOW - then you can decorate as many as you want LOL

That must be a beautiful place to be 

hoggie


----------



## sweetcountrygrl (Nov 11, 2005)

We are still trying to come up with a plan to beagle proof a Christmas tree.... sneaky little bugger she is! She can climb things like no other dog I've ever seen. And she's super smart... so if she can figure out a way to scoot something close enough to give her a "step" she will ... I've seen her do it more than once.


----------



## Jinxie (Jun 13, 2007)

We're moving this weekend so cards will be getting done next. I have a card holder/displayer, but not for THIS many cards LOL. Sooo...

What do you do with your cards? I was thinking of the ribbon crisscrossed but across the foyer wall at the new house...display them that way perhaps?


Ideas? pics? C'mon SHARE!!


----------



## sweetcountrygrl (Nov 11, 2005)

Oh, I feel for you. We just packed up and moved in the past couple of weeks and it's definately not my favorite thing to do. But we downsized so we could finish the homestead and be there full time in the very near future.

As for diplaying the cards. I wish I could find last year's thread. Quite a few people posted pics of how they displayed theirs. (If you are one of those people and still have the pics saved, please feel free to post them again)

As for myself... our current home is an old house with really neat arch ways between the rooms. I think I'm going to hang them all around the arch ways in the living room.


----------



## threadneedle (Nov 14, 2006)

Last year, I hung a couple of strands of curly ribbon behind my computer monitor and hung my cards on them. That way every time I was at my computer, I was reminded of my HT friends.


----------



## Patches (Aug 9, 2006)

It's Friday, and I still don't have my list yet. If I don't get it in tomorrow's mail, can I contact you and see if you can e-mail it to me? Thanks so much, Marilyn


----------



## sweetcountrygrl (Nov 11, 2005)

Sure thing Marilyn -- just shoot me a PM and I'll get it to you.  

It has been interesting to see how the USPS system works. lol Some people who are closer to me and whom I thought would be the first to get them are just now receiving them...whereas others who live 6 states away, as opposed to one, got their's two days earlier. Go figure. lol


----------



## sweetcountrygrl (Nov 11, 2005)

I just got back from dropping the last batch of cards in the mail.  (all those with carple tunnel now..please gently raise your hands -- lol)

Merry Christmas everybody!!!!


----------



## cow whisperer (May 3, 2007)

Just got my 1st card in the mail! 

Way to be on the ball Babydumpling25......!!!!!

I need to get my butt in gear!


----------



## babydumpling25 (Oct 9, 2006)

Thank you, Thank you I try so hard to be on the ball even though it doesnt always work but I just sent the rest out today. The rest of my list shall recieve them the first part of next week. And just a reminder to the folks that signed up for the ornament exchange please check in on the thread about your sent or recieved ornaments or email to the yahoo account thank you and MERRY CHRISTMAS....

PS 
Got my first today and thank you to Jennifer the recipes and all your hard work are appreciated.


----------



## dixiegal62 (Aug 18, 2007)

got my first card today,from js2743 and greeneyedgirl70, its a lovely card ty


----------



## BamaNana (Dec 31, 2004)

sweetcountrygrl said:


> (all those with carple tunnel now..please gently raise your hands -- lol)


Hand raised here!!!!!!


I cheated a bit though... with arthritis in my both my hands, writing is extremely painful... SOOO, I took the lists you sent us and cut each "address square" out and taped then to the envelopes. Hope it was okay to do it that way and I don't hurt anyone's feelings.. :angel: 

Oh, I recieved my first beautiful card today too, THANKS Dixiegal62, and YES I would LOVE for it to snow this year in Bama! :clap:


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

I did the same thing BamaNana. Even cutting out the squares was difficult, but much more shortlived than doing all that writing!


----------



## barnyardfun (Mar 26, 2005)

My cards are just plain ol' cards...... :Bawling: I am not a crafty person and I thought and thought till my brain hurt trying to come up with something special to send in all the cards!! Maybe if I start thinking now for next year I can come up with something! :shrug: 

Sorry guys I am just plain and boring.  But I know ya still love me!


----------



## dixiegal62 (Aug 18, 2007)

barnyardfun said:


> My cards are just plain ol' cards...... :Bawling: I am not a crafty person and I thought and thought till my brain hurt trying to come up with something special to send in all the cards!! Maybe if I start thinking now for next year I can come up with something! :shrug:
> 
> Sorry guys I am just plain and boring.  But I know ya still love me!


 mine are too but they still carry Christmas cheer, I tend to want to do something crafty and get all carried away wanting it to be perfect and get in way over my head so Im working on doing things more simple.


----------



## Cashs Cowgirl (Jan 26, 2006)

My kids helped me make most of the cards. They are cute and simple..though some are glittery! they were really excited to help.

Most will be out in the mail tomorrow, the rest in a couple of days. Then we'll be working on Christmas goodies to make for our families. TTYL!


----------



## barnyardfun (Mar 26, 2005)

I just recvd my first two Christmas cards today!! :dance: Thank you Sweetcountrygrl and Dixiegal62!!

Sweetcountrygrl, the recipes look wonderful. Thank you for sharing.
Dixiegal62, my DD5 LOVES your card! She is obsessed with horses!!

I am so excited! I will probably be waiting for the mailman everyday when he shows up! THANK YOU!!


----------



## Ashtina98 (Aug 10, 2007)

barnyardfun said:


> My cards are just plain ol' cards...... :Bawling: I am not a crafty person and I thought and thought till my brain hurt trying to come up with something special to send in all the cards!! Maybe if I start thinking now for next year I can come up with something! :shrug:
> 
> Sorry guys I am just plain and boring.  But I know ya still love me!



Mine are just plain ol' cards too. I just don't have the time between kids and medical appointments maybe next year I'll be a little more creative.


----------



## vicki in NW OH (May 10, 2002)

I need someone to pm me with any name or address changes 'cause I want to get them in the mail tomorrow or Wed. (my email annoyingly bounces, use pm)


----------



## sweetcountrygrl (Nov 11, 2005)

sending you a PM Vicki


I got my first two BEAUTIFUL cards in the mail today. Thank you ever so much Rose2005 and greeneyedgirl70


Barnyardfun --- You're welcome. I hope that you enjoy them


----------



## PETSNEGGS (Oct 7, 2005)

Got my first card today and it made me LOL so cute! than you Dixiegal162. Need to eait til payday for stamps but, writing and writing.... a Merry on to everyone.


----------



## cow whisperer (May 3, 2007)

I've got about 1/3 of the cards signed and addressed! Stamps are coming tomorrow, hoping by the end of the week to have ALL in the mail..... Will get the "out of country" ones out tomorrow.....

I've gotten 4 cards already! 3 came today! Who could ask for more, 3 Christmas cards & a check(for raising heifers)..... Can't wait till tomorrow's mail!


----------



## greeneyedgirl70 (Aug 26, 2007)

I just recvd my first three Christmas cards today!! Thank you Sweetcountrygrl and Dixiegal62 and Rose2005&DeconJim

Sweetcountrygrl, the recipes look wonderful. Thank you for sharing.
Dixiegal62, my daughter who is 7 LOVES your card! She loves loves loves horses and had to hold the card for ever all excited and what an awesome envelope it was in! Rose & Jim thank you your card it is so beautiful and glittery, will be so pretty sparkling off the Christmas lights!
Thank you all so much!


----------



## matt633 (Apr 11, 2007)

greeneyedgirl70 said:


> I just recvd my first three Christmas cards today!! Thank you Sweetcountrygrl and Dixiegal62 and Rose2005&DeconJim
> 
> Sweetcountrygrl, the recipes look wonderful. Thank you for sharing.
> Dixiegal62, my daughter who is 7 LOVES your card! She loves loves loves horses and had to hold the card for ever all excited and what an awesome envelope it was in! Rose & Jim thank you your card it is so beautiful and glittery, will be so pretty sparkling off the Christmas lights!
> Thank you all so much!



We got the same ones today, too!!! DD10 loved the horses, as well, Dixiegal!

This is so much fun that even DH got a little excited when he got the mail. And I found the perfect way to display them! We have a big wall map for school and the kids are pinning each card over the state/country it came from. I can't wait to see it when it is finished.

Thank you for the beautiful cards Rose and Jim, Dixiegal, and sweetcountrygrl.

Hopefully, mine will be in the mail by the end of the week!

Rachael


----------



## HomesteadBaker (Feb 8, 2006)

sweetcountrygrl said:


> Sure thing Marilyn -- just shoot me a PM and I'll get it to you.
> 
> It has been interesting to see how the USPS system works. lol Some people who are closer to me and whom I thought would be the first to get them are just now receiving them...whereas others who live 6 states away, as opposed to one, got their's two days earlier. Go figure. lol


Our mail is still delivered by Pony Express here in the Nebraska outback.... I did get my list though.... must have used a fresh pony! LOL

Thanks for organizing this. You did a great job!

Kitty


----------



## Keri (May 8, 2003)

I received your cards Sweetcountrygrl and Dixiegal62, thank you! The recipes look great Sweetcountrygrl,what a great idea, can't wait to try them out! Dixiegal62, your card was VERY cute! Love the little pig! :1pig:


----------



## sweetcountrygrl (Nov 11, 2005)

You're very welcome.

I hope that thus far everyone is starting to get a card or two and that everyone is enjoying the holiday spirit.

Happy Holidays everyone!!!


----------



## shar (May 3, 2006)

Thank you, thank you for all the hard work putting this together, its a busy time for everyone,and this was on top of everything else you had to do.
We have already received some cards and they are all wonderful. DH and I open them together in the evenings, we ohh and aah over the cards and recipes, and love finding out what states they are coming from, thanks again.
MERRY CHRISTMAS


----------



## barnyardfun (Mar 26, 2005)

We like to see what state they have come from also. So since I don't want to keep the envelopes laying around (I hang my cards up) I have been writing the state on the card. So in the end the kids and I will see how many states we got a card from!

Mail delivery is OLD but it never ceases to amaze me. I just love it! :dance:


----------



## Ashtina98 (Aug 10, 2007)

barnyardfun said:


> We like to see what state they have come from also. So since I don't want to keep the envelopes laying around (I hang my cards up) I have been writing the state on the card. So in the end the kids and I will see how many states we got a card from!
> 
> Mail delivery is OLD but it never ceases to amaze me. I just love it! :dance:



What a great idea, I think I will steal it!  

Dee


----------



## barnyardfun (Mar 26, 2005)

Got 4 more cards today! :dance: It's like Christmas every time we go to the mailbox! The kids we're thrilled and each had two to open! In the pics you can see the remnants of the demolished envelopes!


----------



## cow whisperer (May 3, 2007)

I didn't get any cards today..... :Bawling: ...... I was waiting for the mail all morning.... All I got was the stamps I ordered, and a Happy Birthday gretting from Marlboro (I don't even smoke..... :shrug: ..... go figuare!)


----------



## sweetcountrygrl (Nov 11, 2005)

Barnyardfun --- CUTE picture!!!!

Cow whisperer -- hang tight.... there will be more to come  I remember last year going for a couple of days with no cards then getting 8 or 9 in one day. lol


----------



## Steely (Sep 13, 2007)

Barnyardfun-cute kids

Thanks for the recipes and card,sweetcountrygrl


----------



## dixiegal62 (Aug 18, 2007)

Ravenloft said:


> I did the same thing BamaNana. Even cutting out the squares was difficult, but much more short lived than doing all that writing!


 I almost didnt join because of the handwriting I am very self conscious about mine, the ms makes it hard for me to make my hands work most days and writing so anyone can read it is a challenge, I never thought about cutting out the addresses or I would have done it


----------



## Jan in CO (May 10, 2002)

Thanks to all those who included us even tho we were to financially challenged to particpate this year. You are truly great folks, and we are blessed to have you as country friends! Jan in Co


----------



## sweetcountrygrl (Nov 11, 2005)

Dixiegal62 --- I got your card today and it just put the biggest smile on my face. I don't think that pig could have been cuter!!
Thanks for the smile!!!


----------



## Seeker (Sep 29, 2004)

I hope to mail mine tomorrow - if people are looking forward to Kansas cards, well, these are Kansas cards - but I have to mail them from Ohio due to being here for my mother-in-law's surgery.


----------



## cvfmom (Oct 29, 2002)

Finished up my cards today will be putting them in the mail tomorrow. I put in a copy of an old family recipe for a plain cake, similar to a pound cake. It's delicious year round and up till today the recipe's been only in family.

Thanks to everyone sending the cards. I will displaying them all in the living room. I am taping the address of the senders on the back of the cards.

Stephanie


----------



## sweetcountrygrl (Nov 11, 2005)

cvfmom said:


> I put in a copy of an old family recipe for a plain cake, similar to a pound cake. It's delicious year round and up till today the recipe's been only in family.


That is quite an honor to be the recipient of a family recipe. Thank you so much.


----------



## barnyardfun (Mar 26, 2005)

Seeker said:


> I hope to mail mine tomorrow - if people are looking forward to Kansas cards, well, these are Kansas cards - but I have to mail them from Ohio due to being here for my mother-in-law's surgery.


Thanks for letting me know! I will make sure to write that on your card so I know what state you are really from!  We are hoping to get some from most of the states. This has turned out to be a good lesson for my kids to learn where the other states are. They find it completely fascinating that we can get mail from people far away!


----------



## matt633 (Apr 11, 2007)

We have gotten five cards already...this is so much fun. DD is having fun putting them on her map...I'll have to post a pic as it starts to fill up.

Paintlady...thank you so much for the postcard. DD collects these and is going to put it in her postcard scrapbook when it comes off the map!

Cash's cowgirl...tell your DS great job on the card- it is too cute. And here in GA, we always hope it snows for Christmas, too....there's nothing wrong with hoping, right?!

Rachael<-----who really needs to get her cards out!


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

Yesterday morning I put all my cards in the mail, so I hope they will travel half way around the world before Christmas :baby04: 

And then what a great surprise! Two cards arrived here yesterday afternoon already! :dance: 
Thank you so much Barnyardfun and greeneyedgirl70 & js2743!
*This is so much fun!!!*


----------



## Patches (Aug 9, 2006)

sweetcountrygirl, on my second page of address, middle column, next to the last address. There is no zip code listed, and when I google for the zip, it says it can't find Shawnee, Vt. I'm thinking its a typo because it shows the recipients name as Shawnee also. Could you clear this up for me, should have all my cards in the mail tomorrow. Thanks to all who I have gotten cards from already, I just love this. Marilyn


----------



## barnyardfun (Mar 26, 2005)

littlelad said:


> Yesterday morning I put all my cards in the mail, so I hope they will travel half way around the world before Christmas :baby04:
> 
> And then what a great surprise! Two cards arrived here yesterday afternoon already! :dance:
> Thank you so much Barnyardfun and greeneyedgirl70 & js2743!
> *This is so much fun!!!*


GREAT! I am glad to here my cards are making it out there (DH mailed them for me and sometimes he 'forgets'  ). I still have half of them to mail! Money is tight so I had to space them out a bit. I will mail the rest tomorrow.

PS. WOW I just realized Littlelad that your in Germany!! It sure traveled fast! I wanted to get the other countries out first so they would make it in plenty of time! Looks like they did! GREAT! :dance:


----------



## sweetcountrygrl (Nov 11, 2005)

Patches... I'm sending you a PM


----------



## sweetcountrygrl (Nov 11, 2005)

Just wanted to say thank you again to everyone. It looks like y'all are enjoying yourselves which makes me very happy!

I can't wait to get home from work this evening and see what might have come in the mail today.

Happy Holidays everybody!!


----------



## Seeker (Sep 29, 2004)

Patches said:


> sweetcountrygirl, on my second page of address, middle column, next to the last address. There is no zip code listed, and when I google for the zip, it says it can't find Shawnee, Vt. I'm thinking its a typo because it shows the recipients name as Shawnee also. Could you clear this up for me, should have all my cards in the mail tomorrow. Thanks to all who I have gotten cards from already, I just love this. Marilyn


I have

Shawnee Perry
Shawnee VT
37 Miner Rd
Waterbury VT 05676


----------



## Seeker (Sep 29, 2004)

matt633 said:


> We have gotten five cards already...this is so much fun. DD is having fun putting them on her map...I'll have to post a pic as it starts to fill up.
> 
> Rachael<-----who really needs to get her cards out!



Would LOVE to see a pic near Christmas!


----------



## Seeker (Sep 29, 2004)

Well mine are printing out as I type. Sorry - it's not a card - it's more like a Christmas letter - but with my thoughts about why we celebrate Christmas in December (or as I say in my books - "Christ's day".)

Hope that's ok - maybe being a little different is ok. I plan to be stuffing envelopes, getting my tongue dry licking them, and them all out tomorrow from here in Ohio even if I live in Kansas.

PS - 94 is a lot - but yes this is fun - I look forward to seeing how many I have when I get home next week!


----------



## sweetcountrygrl (Nov 11, 2005)

Green5acres, Sunsetsonata, special-k, vicki in NWOH -- I received all of your cards today. They are all absolutely beautiful. Thank you SO VERY much.

Many hugs to you all.


----------



## ihedrick (May 15, 2005)

Got the first card with the glitter stuff falling out! I'm sure it will be a constant reminder for the upcomming year of the card exchange...not complaining. This is has been fun and we've only gotten a handful so far!


----------



## Lynne (May 10, 2002)

ihedrick said:


> Got the first card with the glitter stuff falling out! I'm sure it will be a constant reminder for the upcomming year of the card exchange...not complaining. !


It crossed my mind to add confetti to the cards that I sent, but decided against it; didnât want to tick anyone off. The girls and I did this one year and the following year we had one person send it back. So we sent it back.  

Thanks to all that have sent cards my way, makes getting the mail a treat.

That said I think I failed to add enough extra postage to one card before putting them in the mailbox. So it may not be delivered or someone may be stuck paying for their card â I apologize.


----------



## sweetcountrygrl (Nov 11, 2005)

ok... laughing here - literally... Dave just asked me a few minutes ago why I had glitter on my nose -- lol You've just GOT to love cards with glitter. I must have gotten some on my hands while hanging them up. I also just noticed that our beagle has some in her coat from mommy petting her. She's a sparklie little Christmas beagle now!  I love it!


----------



## Keri (May 8, 2003)

I would never put glitter in my Christmas cards! :angel: 


Special K and Sunset Sonata, I got your cards today. Thank you! I have started hanging up all the cards and it's starting to look really nice. I always start hanging cards on the back of the front door in a tree shape. The 1st cards are always at the top of the tree. So far HT is this years treetop!


----------



## Michael W. Smith (Jun 2, 2002)

So far I have received 5 cards so far. 

I received sweetcountrygrl's on Monday - thanks for the recipes.

On Tuesday, I received from Babydumpling25, Scotty38, dixiegal62, and Deaconjim/Rose2005. Thanks!!!!

Today I didn't receive any. 

Sorry folks, but I have only sent out the overseas cards (Canada not included) because I'm still working on them. I should be completely done with the first page of the list and will then get started on the 2nd page . . . . . . 

Back to work!!!!


----------



## Becca65 (Jul 13, 2005)

I got a few cards these last few days..  Rose I love the front of the card you sent, looks like old times..  Sunset Sonata, that was a sweet one you sent too  And i love the ones with the recipes in them  I got some sent out today.


----------



## Seeker (Sep 29, 2004)

Whew. Mine are ready to mail.

And I know it was said earlier, but I couldn't find the message:

Canada = 69 cents
UK/France/Germany = 90 cents


----------



## cow whisperer (May 3, 2007)

ALL MY CARDS ARE IN THE MAIL TODAY!!!!!!!!!! :dance: !!!!!!!!!!

I'M EXCITED TO HAVE THEM DONE...... 

Now I need to give my hand a couple days rest before starting my family & friends cards...... that's another 25 ~ 40 cards......  .....


----------



## 3sunz (Aug 9, 2005)

I have sent out the first page and started working on the 2nd page this morning! My hands are cramping, so I am going to take a break and work on the 2nd page a little more this afternoon. I will do the 3rd and last page together, hopefully tomorrow. 

I have received a few in the mail already. This is fun! Thank you Sweetcountrygrl for organizing!


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

Hi there Sweetcountrygrl and babydumpling25,
just wanted to let you know that your cards arrived with me in Germany today  
Thank you so very much!
Actually it's extra-special since it's "Nikolaustag" (Santa Claus day) here today. 
The kids (ahem...and some adults, too :baby04: ) put out their boots in front of the door the night before and in the morning they find them filled with candy and small surprises left by St. Nikolaus. (Yes, I guess Santa has to start early to get all his Christmas obligations around the world done in time   )

So I had a little extra surprise when opening my mailbox today! :bouncy:


----------



## sweetcountrygrl (Nov 11, 2005)

littlelad said:


> Hi there Sweetcountrygrl and babydumpling25,
> just wanted to let you know that your cards arrived with me in Germany today
> Thank you so very much!
> Actually it's extra-special since it's "Nikolaustag" (Santa Claus day) here today.
> ...



That's neat! Happy "Nikolaustag" ! :baby04:


----------



## Shirley (May 27, 2007)

All the cards were put in the mail today, all but one. ShawneeVT your addy was not complete, I need the city state and zip...
Thank you all so much for the cards I am getting every day! I look forward for the mail every day knowing it will be more than junk mail and bills! LOL


----------



## sweetcountrygrl (Nov 11, 2005)

Sent you a PM Shirley...


----------



## Kmac15 (May 19, 2007)

The last of mine went into the post box today as well YA


----------



## Shirley (May 27, 2007)

Got it! Thanks Jennifer.


----------



## stirfamily (Jun 18, 2002)

Cards got sent out today! So far I've recieved about 10. I love this! It is so much fun !
Karen in Indiana


----------



## Seeker (Sep 29, 2004)

Mine are out today as well - it looks like the avalanche will start soon.

I won't get to see any that I get until Monday - I'm out of town and the post office is holding mine - wonder if they wonder why I'm getting extra christmas cards? probably not.


----------



## matt633 (Apr 11, 2007)

Putting mine in the mail today. Hope no one minds postcards....DD found some of some of the beautiful antebellum homes that our town is famous for, and we thought that might be appropriate and fun to share! 

Also, here is a pic of our map so far....will post another closer to Christmas if you guys are interested! 










DD is having so much fun with this. KERI...she is looking at a map of CA right now trying to find your town.....she wants to know if you live near the beach or the mountains and if you have animals there!

Rachael


----------



## Patches (Aug 9, 2006)

Mine went out today as well. Please watch for the postmark on mine, one of my boys took them to Noel, the Christmas City to mail them for me. It is about 12 miles from here, but they postmark with their special stamp. Hope you all enjoy them. Love the cards we have gotten so far, this is so much fun. Thanks, Marilyn


----------



## PETSNEGGS (Oct 7, 2005)

I have been so excited getting our cards! I have had a sorta "low in spirits" year this year and this is really just making me smile everyday. I can't wait til hubby gets home everyday to show him. It is so neat seeing what everyone has thought to add in. beautiful cards, postcards, pictures, recipes, confetti.... wow how sweet and thoughtful you all are. I am making a garland out of ours around the archway. But, now I will go back and put the where from addresses on the back. Great idea. I just have kept the envelopes in a folder. Mine will be in the mail this weekend. Had to wait alittle bit to get the postage. Happy Weekend to everyone.


----------



## Keri (May 8, 2003)

matt633 said:


> DD is having so much fun with this. KERI...she is looking at a map of CA right now trying to find your town.....she wants to know if you live near the beach or the mountains and if you have animals there!
> Rachael



Hi Rachael, what a neat idea putting the cards on a map! I borrowed an idea from here & started taping the addresses onto the back of the cards. When my older grandkids come to visit (ages 2-6) I can show them where all of the cards came from. My 6 mth old GD that lives here likes the pictures on the cards though. 

We live below some foothills, about an hour from the beach in one direction, an hour from the mountains in another direction, and if you go the other way we are about an hour from the desert. 

Right now we have 2 dogs, 4 cats, fish & an ornery parrot. We aren't allowed to keep any large livestock here but I have had rabbits here & the occasional 'quiet' chicken and not so quiet duck well hidden in the backyard.  We used to have horses too but we had to board them down the street. 

This is fun


----------



## matt633 (Apr 11, 2007)

Keri said:


> We live below some foothills, about an hour from the beach in one direction, an hour from the mountains in another direction, and if you go the other way we are about an hour from the desert.
> 
> Right now we have 2 dogs, 4 cats, fish & an ornery parrot. We aren't allowed to keep any large livestock here but I have had rabbits here & the occasional 'quiet' chicken and not so quiet duck well hidden in the backyard.  We used to have horses too but we had to board them down the street.
> 
> This is fun



Thanks for the reply. DD thinks it is very "cool" that you live near so many landscapes. Around here, all you see are woods and fields and a few hills. We had a family member that lived in California and said there one acre is a HUGE lot. SO, I think she was imagining that you live on this tiny beachfront lot and wondering where you would put your cows!!! BTW, we only have goats, chickens, and rabbits...but I think she (like myself even at times) thinks everyone ELSE at HT has huge farms and I guess that vision just wasn't clicking with her in California!!! She was just SO shocked to get an HT card from there. 

Isn't it funny how small our world/mind can be at times?? We don't really travel, and this has been a fun thing for the kids (and ME!) to get a little taste of the fact that there is a really big world out there. Thanks everyone who is participating.

Rachael


----------



## Keri (May 8, 2003)

When I was younger we lived closer to the beach. I went to school at the old San Buenaventura mission (in Ventura) that was across the street from the beach. That was a fun place to live as a teenage girl.  

I have family that live on small & large farms in New Mexico, Missouri, and even some in Indiana. We just had to go where the jobs are. One of the good thing about living here is gardening. We even had 1 tomato plant last year that was still producing tomatoes until it was time to start some new plants for this year! 

I love the mountains, one day soon that is where we will wind up. Just a few more years 

I just got a card today from Florida, thank you Momanto! So far I have received cards from Florida, New York, Alabama, Ohio & Georgia!


----------



## Michael W. Smith (Jun 2, 2002)

Received 3 cards yesterday. Thanks Special-K, Sunset Sonata, & Lynne - nice picture!

Received 4 cards today, thanks Threadneedle - nice recipe, Bamanana - thanks for the nice things you said, Momanto, & Vicki in NW OH - glitter, glitter, glittery!!!!!!

I'm still working on addressing mine.


----------



## hoggie (Feb 11, 2007)

Sorry folks. I went to the Post Office this morning to post 3/4 of my cards. Still got a few to finish writing/sticking stamps. Got to the Post Office and..........................

I had forgotten to pick up the cards onthe way out the door :shrug: 

I will try to post them on Monday but it is a bank holiday so I am not sure if the PO is open (it is only a bank holiday on this island - nowhere else - so they MIGHT open) if not I will post them Tuesday.

Sorry again.

I received my first card today - from Little lad in Germany - thank you. 

hoggie


----------



## sweetcountrygrl (Nov 11, 2005)

I've been down with the flu for a few days and thought I'd better check in and make sure everything is going well.

Got a few cards over the weekend that cheered me up a bit. Dan I loved your letter, recipes, postcard and bookmark!

(In fact... to everyone who has included recipes...thank you so much. I'm such a recipe junkie.)

Everyone's cards have been wonderful! All the little notes, glitter, etc... all are such a treat!

Blessings to you all.


----------



## silentcrow (Mar 15, 2005)

I still have some I need to get stamps on and get them out...Hopefully by Friday. Had a whole pile of them in the mail box today! WOW :dance: :clap: :bouncy:


----------



## simplefarmgirl (Mar 31, 2006)

wow,,I received 13 cards today, 5 on Saturday and 11 more last week, Mine will all go out by Wednesday,, Need to go to Post Office to get stamps,, Thanks you all of you


----------



## dixiegal62 (Aug 18, 2007)

sweetcountrygrl said:


> I've been down with the flu for a few days and thought I'd better check in and make sure everything is going well.
> 
> Got a few cards over the weekend that cheered me up a bit. Dan I loved your letter, recipes, postcard and bookmark!
> 
> ...



hope your on the mend SCG feel better soon! check out bamanana's chrsitmas gift to everyone that will lift your spirits  she did a wonderful job Ill see if I can link it for you and if not bump it back to the top


----------



## Kmac15 (May 19, 2007)

Thank you everyone, I have had a ball just going to the post box everyday.
I had a new record today....10 cards in one day YAH 

Kmac


----------



## Lizza (Nov 30, 2005)

sweetcountrygrl said:


> I've been down with the flu for a few days and thought I'd better check in and make sure everything is going well.
> 
> Got a few cards over the weekend that cheered me up a bit. Dan I loved your letter, recipes, postcard and bookmark!
> 
> ...


Hope you are feeling better soon! I just wanted to thank you again for coordinating this entire card exchange! The girls are putting whole punches in all the cards we've received so far and are hanging them on the tree. I'll have to take a picture. We finally put ours in the mail today!


----------



## Janossy (Feb 3, 2006)

It has been wonderful to go to the mail box this last week. My kids are loving opening the cards. 
I have been a member for a couple of years but most of my replies consist of "PM'd you".
Thank you to everyone for the time and energy that went into this Christmas card exchange. The cards, recipes, and bookmarks are perfect.


----------



## Seeker (Sep 29, 2004)

Just got home from Cincinnati (back in Kansas now). Had 26 Homesteading cards (only 5 from 'old friends') - haven't opened a single one - it took forever just to sort the mail.

But I now have them and plan to enjoy opening them tomorrow.

Thanks to all!


----------



## Seeker (Sep 29, 2004)

sweetcountrygrl said:


> I've been down with the flu for a few days and thought I'd better check in and make sure everything is going well.
> 
> Got a few cards over the weekend that cheered me up a bit. Dan I loved your letter, recipes, postcard and bookmark!


Glad you liked the recipes! I'd like to know what you think when you make them - except for the cake, they are all SO SIMPLE and yet SO GOOD! The appetizer usually floors people because it is so simple.

Remember these are recipes from a GUY!

Dan T. Davis
www.secondstar.us


----------



## hoggie (Feb 11, 2007)

I had been feeleing all left out bnecause mine hadn't started arriving from the US yet - and then I got 7 all at once yesterday  And I wasn't especting ANY yesterday as it was a bank holiday 

Thank you all

hoggie


----------



## mamainfrance (Aug 2, 2007)

I never thought I'd get so many cards living overseas! I thought people would just skip over my name! I've received 18 cards so far!!! This is so much fun! I posted my cards yesterday! I could only do 24 cards because I also had to mail our birth announcement! Yep, Baby Dorian was born November 30th weighing 8.8 lbs and measuring 21 inches! This is baby number 7 for us so what with Christmas, the baby and all, I'm sure you all understand that I only did a partial list! 
Thanks to all of you who thought of me so far away! I just love all your cards!


----------



## sweetcountrygrl (Nov 11, 2005)

Dan -- I'll be sure to let you know! I'm sure I'll be making some for the holidays 

Morningstar -- I LOVE the idea of making the cards into ornaments.

Mamainfrance -- Congratulations on your little one. It sounds like you definatly have your hands full with 7 little ones!

It's just really nice to hear how much fun everyone is having!

I can't wait to see when some of you start posting your photos.


----------



## matt633 (Apr 11, 2007)

I just wanted to say thank you to everyone. This has been great! And I can't tell you how much it has lifted our spirits. We have been through alot the past two years, and don't have many real friends left, and have never had much to speak of in the way of family. We have gotten 20-something HT cards and 3 cards from people we know. The HT cards have really been an encouragement in a kinda lonely season. I know people say that you don't really know what is on the other side of the computer screen and there is all that talk about "real" people. But, I know that there are some wonderful, caring, REAL people here that have brightened our holidays!

May you have a wonderful Christmas and God Bless, 
Rachael


----------



## Lizza (Nov 30, 2005)

sweetcountrygrl said:


> Morningstar -- I LOVE the idea of making the cards into ornaments.


My little organizer (or big one, she's 14 this year) kept all of our HT cards from last year and has put 2006 on last years set and is writing 2007 on this years cards. She's the one that is hanging them all on the tree. Once she gets them all up I'll post a picture


----------



## cow whisperer (May 3, 2007)

I am up 28 cards hanging in the doorway between my kitchen and living room.... those are from HT only.... 

Havn't received any from family & friends yet.....


----------



## Cheryl in SD (Apr 22, 2005)

The kids & I just finished recycling the cards we got last year. I hope you all don't mind. :angel: 

They go out tomorrow.

The ones we have recieved have been beautiful. Thank you.


----------



## SunsetSonata (Nov 23, 2006)

Holy Schmokes! I have more cards from you at HT than I do from my own family and friends. Got a smorgasboard the other day! Makes it fun going to the mailbox every day.  Going to try some of those recipes - wish I had thought to add one myself! Thanks everyone!


----------



## ihedrick (May 15, 2005)

Isn't it great getting something in the mail besides junk mail or bills?! Have gotten lots of cards already and my boys have had fun looking on the map to see where they came from.


----------



## paulaswolfpack (May 22, 2006)

I have sent mine out this afternoon, if some of you think that someone was opening your mail they were not it was me as I forgot to put the recipes in with the card so I had to put them all in the frezzer to try to get them to open. Iam sorry if a few of you did not get a recipe I might of tried to open it but the glue was sealed good there is differnt recipes in each card,hope you cook something up,Paula


----------



## AR Cattails (Dec 22, 2005)

I finally got all mine mailed out today. I thank you all for the beautiful cards I've received. There is so many.


----------



## greeneyedgirl70 (Aug 26, 2007)

We have recieved 32 ards from out HT friends so far! 

This is a lot of fun and my daughter gets so excited to see where they are from and who is sending them our way.
I shouldnt say this but her most favorite card is one we recieved that came in a horse shoe envlope and have 3 horses on the front! She is horse crazy! lol

Each card is so beautiful from the home made ones to the printed off the computer ones!
We have them all displayed on a seagrass type sting in a swag idea from a beam on the cealing. and made cloth ribbons and tied them betwen each card.
This is so much fun!
Thank you all for the lovely cards!


----------



## scotty 38 (Nov 7, 2006)

I thank you all for the beautiful cards I've received. There is so many.


----------



## Shirley (May 27, 2007)

hahaha My son (he just got back from a 10 day vacation yesterday) brought my mail in today and said, "What's going on? Did you run an ad in the paper to receive Xmas cards or what, as he handed me 14 cards!" 
I am having SO much fun opening all the cards, thank you all so much. Shirley


----------



## Shirley (May 27, 2007)

Michael W. Smith said:


> So far I have received 5 cards so far.
> 
> I received sweetcountrygrl's on Monday - thanks for the recipes.
> 
> ...


You'll get one from me too! Mail is slow this time of year, I mailed them out last week.


----------



## Cashs Cowgirl (Jan 26, 2006)

We are really enjoying our cards! My kids and I handmade over half, but they pooped out on me and so I just sent 'store bought' ones for the rest! The post lady just laughed after I had stamped almost 90 cards! She said that I must have a lot of friends (and where did I find the time to do them all?!).

I got two from overseas already! The kids liked the different stamps too...they like to collect them (though they aren't avid collectors or anything, they just like the unusual ones).


----------



## Seeker (Sep 29, 2004)

I've received 32 cards so far. I do plan to take pictures at some point. I have enjoyed each and everyone of them - thanks! Looking forward to more!

Cards from (so far):

Sunset Sonata (thanks for remembering my lament)
Dixiegal62
vickiinNWOH
kmac15/dmac
amy (steely???)
cvfmom
cow whisperer
shirley
stirfamily
cashs cowgirl
rosemomof3
Momanto
janossy17
3sunz
ravenlost
cindy in ny
speciallady
CC
Bamanana
special-k
scotty38
threadneedle
babydumpling25
sweetcountrygrl
marine's mom
littlelad
junkman/junklady
patches
Heidi's Goats
Green5acres
rainbowshades
Hengal

12/14/07 - 4 more = 36

Hmsteader71
AR Cattails
BarnyardFun
Morningstar


----------



## Ashtina98 (Aug 10, 2007)

We have received 32 as well and what fun it's been to check the mail every day, thank you everyone. I finished my finals for school last night so finished up my cards today they will be in the mail tomorrow, sorry so slow!

Dee


----------



## sweetcountrygrl (Nov 11, 2005)

11 days until Christmas.......


----------



## PETSNEGGS (Oct 7, 2005)

Thank you so very much everyone, I have gotten mine done and in the mail and can't tell you how much all of the cards recipes, bookmarks, and little surprises have just lifted me this year. This has just has been such a joy!


----------



## Seeker (Sep 29, 2004)

Hmmm - can't edit after a day it seems. So, here we go again:

I've received *46* cards so far. I do plan to take pictures at some point. I have enjoyed each and everyone of them - thanks! Looking forward to more!

(sorry rose2005, no card from you so far)

Cards from (so far):

Sunset Sonata (thanks for remembering my lament)
Dixiegal62
vickiinNWOH
kmac15/dmac
amy (steely???)
cvfmom
cow whisperer
shirley
stirfamily
cashs cowgirl
rosemomof3
Momanto
janossy17
3sunz
ravenlost
cindy in ny
speciallady
CC
Bamanana
special-k
scotty38
threadneedle
babydumpling25
sweetcountrygrl
marine's mom
littlelad
junkman/junklady
patches
Heidi's Goats
Green5acres
rainbowshades
Hengal

12/14/07 - 4 more = 36

Hmsteader71
AR Cattails
BarnyardFun
Morningstar

12/18/07 - 10 more - 46

homestead baker/wilhelm
ihedrick
tsyork
shar
teresab
js2743/greeneyedgirl70
cherylinSD (did you do this with stirfamily, or did i get their "card ornament"?)
earlsnan
matt633
silentcrow/diamonddave923


----------



## Cheryl in SD (Apr 22, 2005)

Seeker said:


> cherylinSD (did you do this with stirfamily, or did i get their "card ornament"?)


Hmmmm, what is a stirfamily? My family took last year's cards and made you all an ornament. I hope you enjoy it. I didn't enev try to match people with their card from last year.  Not THAT organized around here.


----------



## Seeker (Sep 29, 2004)

Cheryl in SD said:


> Hmmmm, what is a stirfamily? My family took last year's cards and made you all an ornament. I hope you enjoy it. I didn't enev try to match people with their card from last year.  Not THAT organized around here.


Oh - I see. The recycled card was from stirfamily to you, and you recycled it into an ornament for me. Got it.


----------



## Michael W. Smith (Jun 2, 2002)

Just to let all you fine folks out there know that I finally got ALL of my cards sent off in the mail yesterday. I was keeping track of when I received cards, but several days got so many that I lost track of what day it was received, but it certainly has been fun.

The fabric postcard took alot longer to write on than I had thought so that' why my cards just got sent out. And I looked at the ones I started with compared to the later ones, and noticed my writing got alot worse too - so when you receive mine and look at the handwriting, please forgive me! 

And just for the fun of it, I'll let you guys in on a little secret - when I write a large W, it's kind of odd. Everyone can see my strange W. as it's on my return address, but for those of you with large W's in your name or address, you will notice it that much more!!!! But I've written it that way for years, so no changing me now!

And as a sidenote, my wife in previous years has ALWAYS mailed our cards to friends and family out the day after Thanksgiving and many people commented on our card ALWAYS being the first one they received. This year, she decided to fool everyone and wait to send them - and she has been a bit disappointed. She sees all these cards in the mail for me everyday and just recently she has started to receive some from friends & family. I must say she is a bit jealous and also a bit put off wondering if the only reason why she got so many cards in previous years was because she always sent one first. 

I've showed her where you guys have put "and family" on the envelope, but she insists, "it's not the same". (Next year I guess I'll have to make sure I put her name and my son's name on!!!!!!!)


----------



## Steely (Sep 13, 2007)

I wanted to say Thank You to everyone who has sent me a christmas card.I have enjoyed going to the mailbox everyday.This has been so much fun.It's been a true joy!Thank you!


----------



## PETSNEGGS (Oct 7, 2005)

I have to tell everyone that I really have had a blast going getting the mail. I got all mine mailed but, I am going to already start on them for next year. I have enjoyed them all but, to see how creative everyone is and then to get seeds,recipes, bookmarks, postcards, pictures oh just so many neat things.... So I am going to jump in and get more creative for next year. I am already looking forward to it. thank you again so much everyone! Merry Christmas to you all.


----------



## matt633 (Apr 11, 2007)

The latest photo of the map. Honestly, I haven't kept count of all the cards I have gotten, there are SO many. The whole family has enjoyed this SOOO much, so thank you to EVERYONE who sent cards. BTW, the bottom row is from family/friends....there are NINE! SO, thank you all for keeping our holiday bright and our mailbox full!! Have a Merry Christmas!











Rachael


----------



## paulaswolfpack (May 22, 2006)

I just wanted to say Thank You to all of you I have received a lot of them but have not opened any of them yet going to wait until chirstmas eve and day thats will be our gifts I feel bad that I can not give any gifts to my kids this year the taxes are due in december and the home insurance wants their payments on dec.1st and 31st plus the tags on truck need to be renewed so you see that disibitly does not go very far when you have all the other bills to pay. But my kids are older and I hope they understand I have boxes of christmas decerations but with nothing to put under a tree did not put one up so I hope next year will be diffiernt.
Plus with my mom being gone I just can't get into the mood and not having the money to go down to Ark. to see my daddy in the nursing home I know he gets to go home to his house during the day with all his family there about 40 people I miss them all.
But I do wish all of you a great day with your loved ones and will be thinking of all.
God Bless,Paula


----------



## Michael W. Smith (Jun 2, 2002)

For almost everyone who got a card from me, there was a "hidden message". The majority of you got cards that had Mickey and Minnie on - yep, we are off to Disney for the Holidays!

We will talk to everyone once we get back, but I want to wish everyone here a very MERRY CHRISTMAS!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kmac15 (May 19, 2007)

Michael

Thank you for the most interesting card of them all, I will be adding this one to my ornament box.

Kmac


----------



## Patches (Aug 9, 2006)

Thank you all for all the wonderful cards. We have very little family who do the Christmas thing, it has been so great getting all the cards. I will post a picture of them a little later, they are all on my living room wall hanging on Christmas ribbons. I put everyones name and address on the back of the card before I hung them, so I will know later. I can't wait until next year either, this has been the most fun ever. Marilyn


----------



## Seeker (Sep 29, 2004)

I agree - Michael - that 'card' was awesome! Definitely one to save!

I'm at 53 cards and counting.


----------



## barnyardfun (Mar 26, 2005)

Hoggie, I got your card today. I thought you might like to know since you were concerned with them getting all the way over here in time. 

MERRY CHRISTMAS!!

These cards have meant so much to me this year! Thank you all so much!


----------



## hoggie (Feb 11, 2007)

barnyardfun - thank you so much for letting me know. Funny I was just thinking today that they probably wouldn't get ther enow 

Now I know that at least one got there in time 

Happy Christmas

hoggie


----------



## Pauline (Jan 28, 2003)

hoggie yours made it to me as well thank you for participating in the swap everyone my kids and i love to see where all the cards come from and the variety of cards that is sent


----------



## Kmac15 (May 19, 2007)

Hoggie,
Got ours today as well, thank you


----------



## stirfamily (Jun 18, 2002)

I just want to say what fun it's been getting all the cards, recipes, bookmarks, etc. Michael your fabric card was wonderful! You all are such great people, I am so lucky to be part of this board.
Merry Christmas!
Karen in Indiana


----------



## Murron (Oct 17, 2007)

I know, I know, I haven't posted an update... Sorry! The cards have been coming in like gangbusters! Thank you so much to everyone. We have few relatives left, and the Christmas messages have been uplifting and joyous. Every day DH plops cards down and calls me in to open up all the notes from my "pen-pals". Hee hee! I am so privileged to be here and to know everyone. Merry Christmas and Blessed Yule! --- Ann


----------



## texastami (Sep 13, 2002)

We have had so much fun with this christmas card exchange!! We are averaging about 6 cards a day!!  DD10 and DS17 love going to get the mail!! We all sit down and open them and look them up on the wall map before we hang them up!! 

We are up to 62 and only 6 are from family!!! 

We are so BLESSED to have this wonderful FAMILY!! I can't wait until next year's exchange!! 

We love each and every one of you very much and wish you a VERY MERRY CHRISTMAS and BLESSED NEW YEAR!!


----------



## hoggie (Feb 11, 2007)

Oh good - I am glad that some of them made it 

Thank you all for all the cards I have received - sorry I hav not been on and updated. DD and I sat down on Sunday evening and went through them all again and looked at them, and then stuck them all on a big piece of display card in the hall 

Happy Christmas everyone

hoggie


----------



## Jan in CO (May 10, 2002)

I can't express how much all the cards have meant to our family this year! Thank you all for including us, and for the special little things included in many of them! We will treasure them always! They have boosted my spirits, that's for sure! 

CashsCowgirl, your package arrived today, and really made hubby wonder who on earth we knew in Louisiana! What a wonderful surprise, and so thoughtful of you! The ornaments went right on the tree! Thank your family for all the hard work and for remembering us.

Happy Holidays to all of you! May 2008 be the best ever! Jan in Co and family


----------



## Oceanrose (Mar 25, 2005)

Hey Guys,

Merry Christmas!!! I have loved the cards. Mine should be there soon (ahem, someone got a WEE bit behind in the mailing... sigh) Sorry for the delay, but I hope they're worth the wait..


----------



## paintlady (May 10, 2007)

I just wanted to say a big "Thank you" to all of those people who sent Christmas cards this year. I really enjoyed being in the exchange. Merry Christmas to All!
Paintlady


----------



## momanto (Jan 14, 2005)

Have Truly Enjoyed Getting The Cards. Inspires Me To Make My Own Next Year, Starting Earlier. This Year I Tried And The Color Cartridge On My Printer Is Goofy.

Happy New Year Too!!!

Mom


----------



## Ezrandi (Aug 6, 2007)

This is a repost 

Christmas Cards 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hello Everyone!

I wanted to thank everyone for all the Christmas Cards I got. They were absolutely beautiful. They are hung on a Christmas Ribbon by the fireplace so I can look at them.

I was originally doing this personally by PM. But my husband did a nice thing and cleaned up my desk.. Placing all the envelopes in a huge pile. 

So, Instead of personal Messages I'm sending a post.

Thank you all. They were so beautiful! It was so wonderful getting cards everyday. Unfortunately I was only able to send out a short list of cards due to finances. 

For those of you I missed, I Hope you have a wonderful Christmas and a fantastic New Year!

This is truely a wonderful list, and Im glad I stopped by here.

Thank you 
Dani


----------



## Ezrandi (Aug 6, 2007)

Murron,

thats kinda what I did.. only a hanging ribbon instead of draped. I think I like your way better


----------



## Cashs Cowgirl (Jan 26, 2006)

Jan in CO said:


> I can't express how much all the cards have meant to our family this year! Thank you all for including us, and for the special little things included in many of them! We will treasure them always! They have boosted my spirits, that's for sure!
> 
> CashsCowgirl, your package arrived today, and really made hubby wonder who on earth we knew in Louisiana! What a wonderful surprise, and so thoughtful of you! The ornaments went right on the tree! Thank your family for all the hard work and for remembering us.
> 
> Happy Holidays to all of you! May 2008 be the best ever! Jan in Co and family



Your welcome! We love sending stuff out and thought you could use a little something extra! 

We have really enjoyed getting all the cards this year. The post office was sure surprised when I came in with 90 + cards to mail out (had family ones to mail out too).

Have a happy new year!


----------



## PETSNEGGS (Oct 7, 2005)

Thank you again everyone!!!!!!!!!!! We are still getting cards and I just love it. It really ahs lifted our holiday season. Getting them from all over. Uk, Canada, Germany and I think every state including the North Pole! way too cute. I love the post mark.


----------



## Sharmom (Jul 6, 2007)

Just wanted to say thank you for all the wonderful cards, recipes, etc.! Mine went out late, due to my mom being in the hospital, but they should get there soon! Enjoy!!!

God bless,
Sharmom


----------



## HomesteadBaker (Feb 8, 2006)

We have received 54 cards from our HT family. It was a joy opening each and every one!

We are really short on space here, so we utilized the only display space available.... our "beams" on the ceiling!










Aren't they beautiful!!

Kitty


----------

